# Crisi di governo: Draghi si dimette, Mattarella respinge dimissioni.



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.

*"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".

Mattarella respinge le dimissioni per parlamentizzare la crisi mercoledì prossimo in parlamento.*


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> In aggiornamento.


si fa desiderare


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Sono commosso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si fa desiderare



Ovviamente ora Mattarella le respingerà...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Il problema è che, ancora per qualche mese, rimangono i soliti ministeri abominevoli. Speranza e co ancora lì. Sono certo che non si andrà a votare, Mattarella è un fuoriclasse ad impedire le elezioni.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ora Mattarella le respingerà...


Non penso che pure con Draghi si mettano a fare sceneggiate. Il governo Draghi è finito.

Peccato che su Rai 1 stia facendo la partita dell'Italia femminile, avrei voluto vedere la faccia della MaggioLOni.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

In CDM: Draghi si è dimesso

da Mattarella: Draghi incaricato di trovare maggioranza alternativa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> *"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".*



.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> In aggiornamento.


Squirto, ma son preoccupato perché il successore sarà un Draghi più cattivo infame e pusillanime


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2022)

Sicuri?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*CDM finito!*


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> In aggiornamento.


E vai. Ora consultazioni, governo tecnico pieno di dinosauri, e intanto il nostro paese continua ad andare a rotoli giorno dopo giorno. 
Tutto è triplicato, dalle bollette, alle vacanze, a qualsiasi cosa compri. Mentre gli stipendi sono rimasti fermi alla lira.
Avanti tutta.
Complimenti anche al M5S che nell'ultimo decennio è riuscito a dare una bella accelerata a tutto ciò.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Squirto, ma son preoccupato perché il successore sarà un Draghi più cattivo infame e pusillanime


attenzione che potrebbe essere lui ancora più spietato verso chi ha osato contrastarlo...Draghi bis


----------



## Simo98 (14 Luglio 2022)

Diamo il benvenuto ad uno dei peggiori governi degli ultimi 70 anni


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione che potrebbe essere lui ancora più spiegato...


Ci saranno gli avatar Cartabia (Draghi travestito) e Franco a sostituirlo. Quest'ultimo poi, veniva sempre dato come successore di Draghi nei mesi scorsi.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Diamo il benvenuto ad uno dei peggiori governi degli ultimi 70 anni


Per me è assolutamente il peggiore di tutti. E lo dico convintamente, senza esagerazioni. Perfino i governi Prodi e Monti, al confronto, erano aria fresca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione che potrebbe essere lui ancora più spiegato verso chi ha osato contrastarlo...Draghi bis



Lui punta alla NATO, o al Quirinale...


----------



## Maximo (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> *"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".*


Avrà pensato: "ma mi devo far ricattare e mettere nel sacco da degli scappati di casa?"
Come dargli torto?

Ora però il problema ce l'hanno gli italiani.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui punta alla NATO, o al Quirinale...


Alla NATO, sicuro. Al Quirinale più probabile Cartabia.


----------



## Andris (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui punta alla NATO, o al Quirinale...


Mattarella non gli lascia il posto a breve, gli piace il giocattolo...rimane Washington a dicembre


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Avrà pensato: "ma mi devo far ricattare e mettere nel sacco da degli scappati di casa?"
> Come dargli torto?
> 
> Ora però il problema ce l'hanno gli italiani.


A Draghi la politica non interessa, può puntare direttamente alla presidenza UE, figurarsi se vuole perdere tempo con i Salvini, i Di Maio, i Letta, le Meloni e i Conte.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Per non dimenticare  .


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi parlerà mercoledì alle camere per spiegare il motivo delle ue dimissioni.

Sardoni su La7: "Passaggio necessario e doveroso, in quanto Draghi si è dimesso nonostante avesse i numeri".*


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> *"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".*


E' intanto questa crisi di Governo in poche ore ci ha fatto bruciare 17 miliardi di euro in borsa. Fare cadere un Governo durante la peggiore crisi economica/politica occidentale dal dopoguerra è da folli. In piena crisi economica post-pandemia, durante una guerra fredda riscoppiata e una crisi energetica. Esagero?


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Avrà pensato: "ma mi devo far ricattare e mettere nel sacco da degli scappati di casa?"
> Come dargli torto?


Qualora mantenesse la posizione, sarebbe da apprezzare su questo punto.
I 5stelle volevano fare i giochini da asilo nido pensando che Draghi avrebbe abbozzato. Io avrei fatto uguale

Io comunque non mi sorprenderei di un Draghi-bis.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A Draghi la politica non interessa, può puntare direttamente alla presidenza UE, figurarsi se vuole perdere tempo con i Salvini, i Di Maio, i Letta, le Meloni e i Conte.


Renzi pure l'ha detto oggi a La7, una cosa del tipo "Andiamo ad elezioni, altrimenti faremo perdere la credibilità a Draghi". Per me Draghi ha chiuso con la politica italiana, anche perchè già di figuracce ne ha fatte.

Draghi, alla fine, ha accettato perchè gli è stato promesso di diventare PDR. Ed in una conferenza stampa, ad un giornalista che gli chiese se fosse rimasto premier pure nel 2023 si mise a ridere.


----------



## Goro (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' intanto questa crisi di Governo in poche ore ci ha fatto bruciare 17 miliardi di euro in borsa. Fare cadere un Governo durante la peggiore crisi economica/politica occidentale dal dopoguerra è da folli. In piena crisi economica post-pandemia, durante una guerra fredda riscoppiata e una crisi energetica. Esagero?


Figuriamoci. Le borse crollano per qualsiasi sciocchezza ormai.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

In molti saranno felici, ma da qui in poi sarà sempre peggio.
Gli italiani avranno finalmente i loro adorati ruttatori fuffaroli che li porteranno al baratro.

Comunque al momento c'è sempre l'ipotesi di draghi bis con maggioranza senza M5S. Campo largo con il PD ovviamente imploso e quindi centrodestra sicuro vincitore a valanga delle elezioni 2023 (a meno di strane riforme elettorali).

In caso di impossibilità/indisponibilità di draghi ad un bis, bisognerà scegliere tra governo tecnico di fine legislatura (Franco? Cartabia? Amato?) che si gestisca un inverno drammatico di tensioni sociali che non dimenticheremo, o un governicchio balneare che ci porti al voto a novembre-dicembre.
Alternativa scioglimento immediato delle camere e governo draghi dimissionario che resta in carica fino ad elezioni anticipate a metà settembre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*PD: "Si cerchi di ricostruire la maggioranza entro mercoledì."*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Finalmente. E adesso parte il walzer.

Sono ancora tutti lì, eh. E ci rimarranno.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In molti saranno felici, ma da qui in poi sarà sempre peggio.
> Gli italiani avranno finalmente i loro adorati ruttatori fuffaroli che li porteranno al baratro.
> 
> Comunque al momento *c'è sempre l'ipotesi di draghi bis con maggioranza senza M5S*. Campo largo con il PD ovviamente imploso e quindi centrodestra sicuro vincitore a valanga delle elezioni 2023 (a meno di strane riforme elettorali).
> ...


Ti piacerebbe eh? 

Guarda, io ci spero sotto sotto, sarebbe l'ennesima figuraccia di un premier e di un governo abominevoli.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione che potrebbe essere lui ancora più spietato verso chi ha osato contrastarlo...Draghi bis


Ecco, appunto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Voglio Di maio premier 

I numeri ci sono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Si cerchi di ricostruire la maggioranza entro mercoledì."*



Sarà una settimana di buffonate e teatrini, mercoledì durante il discorso ritirerà le dimissioni con standing ovation anche dei grillini.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In molti saranno felici, ma da qui in poi sarà sempre peggio.
> Gli italiani avranno finalmente i loro adorati ruttatori fuffaroli che li porteranno al baratro.
> 
> Comunque al momento c'è sempre l'ipotesi di draghi bis con maggioranza senza M5S. Campo largo con il PD ovviamente imploso e quindi centrodestra sicuro vincitore a valanga delle elezioni 2023 (a meno di strane riforme elettorali).
> ...


Te che sei uno degli utenti più esperti di politica, come lo fanno il Draghi bis? Il PD+FI e basta? Ma li hanno i numeri? Se la Lega si mette con il PD, FdI prende il 50% da solo tra un anno, esagero?


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In molti saranno felici, *ma da qui in poi sarà sempre peggio.*
> Gli italiani avranno finalmente i loro adorati ruttatori fuffaroli che li porteranno al baratro.
> 
> Comunque al momento c'è sempre l'ipotesi di draghi bis con maggioranza senza M5S. Campo largo con il PD ovviamente imploso e quindi centrodestra sicuro vincitore a valanga delle elezioni 2023 (a meno di strane riforme elettorali).
> ...


Ah perché lui ci ha riportati in alto


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà una settimana di buffonate e teatrini, mercoledì durante il discorso ritirerà le dimissioni con standing ovation anche dei grillini.


Farà come ash dei pokemon, lancia la sfera, esce Franco e si riuniscono tutti. Oppure, si mette la parrucca e si forma il governo Cartabia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *In molti saranno felici, ma da qui in poi sarà sempre peggio.*
> Gli italiani avranno finalmente i loro adorati ruttatori fuffaroli che li porteranno al baratro.
> 
> Comunque al momento c'è sempre l'ipotesi di draghi bis con maggioranza senza M5S. Campo largo con il PD ovviamente imploso e quindi centrodestra sicuro vincitore a valanga delle elezioni 2023 (a meno di strane riforme elettorali).
> ...



Parli come se con Draghi si sia invertita la rotta e non stavamo andando nel baratro ugualmente. Che quello dopo sarà peggio è matematico, ormai è così da che ho memoria, ma sta santificazione di Draghi non ha il minimo senso, si poteva pensarla così all'inizio, non certo adesso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Facile previsione: elezioni a ottobre con picco di Covid Centaurus, voto per posta legittimato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà una settimana di buffonate e teatrini, mercoledì durante il discorso ritirerà le dimissioni con standing ovation anche dei grillini.



Il remake del mattarella bis in pratica. Onestamente non ci avevo pensato, credo sia uno scenario decisamente concreto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Si cerchi di ricostruire la maggioranza entro mercoledì."*



Ma questi sono degli ebeti fatti e finiti.
Proprio qualche ora fa anche Letta aveva dato ragione alla lega/fi sull'eventuale caduta del governo in caso di fuoriscita dei 5stalle,e ora tentano di ricostruire la maggioranza entro mercoledi ?

E con chi ?
Tra l'altro salveeeene rischia di giocarsi tutto il suo elettorato in caso dovesse rimanere incollato all'interno del governo.

L'unico modo sarebbe un ripensamento (e incredibile figura di  ) dei 5stelle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il remake del mattarella bis in pratica. Onestamente non ci avevo pensato, credo sia uno scenario decisamente concreto



Per me ormai la politica è zero, tutta una messinscena. Fiducia nulla, come per Elliott e il mercato del Milan.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque al momento c'è sempre l'ipotesi di draghi bis con maggioranza senza M5S. Campo largo con il PD ovviamente imploso e quindi centrodestra sicuro vincitore a valanga delle elezioni 2023 (a meno di strane riforme elettorali).



PD imploso?

Ci sta che sarà uno dei pochi a guadagnarci.

'Sta roba è servita solo per riassettare alcune gerarchie e testare se il popolo continua a essere in stato comatoso.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il remake del mattarella bis in pratica. Onestamente non ci avevo pensato, credo sia uno scenario decisamente concreto


E praticamente potrebbe fare quello che vuole visto che lo avrebbero rivoluto loro come per Mattarella. "Io mi ero dimesso, voi mi avere rimesso e mo fate quello che dico io".


----------



## mil77 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Squirto, ma son preoccupato perché il successore sarà un Draghi più cattivo infame e pusillanime


Ma appunto io sinceramente non capisco cosa ci sia da gioire. Qua si rischia di andare di male in peggio....


----------



## evideon (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> *
> "Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".*



FINALMENTE!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Facile previsione: elezioni a ottobre con picco di Covid Centaurus, voto per posta legittimato



All'inizio ho riso quando ho letto il tuo post, poi ho realizzato (come avrai realizzato tu stesso) che la cosa è plausibile e reale, tutt'altro che una boutade. 

C'è da dire che tanto cambia poi poco, non ci sono partiti votabili. Chi dovrebbe invertire la rotta? La meloni all'opposizione che per le elezioni si allea con salvini e berlusconi che stanno nel governo?


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Luglio 2022)

Non ho seguito bene, per queste dimissioni vanno ringraziati i cinque stelle o sbaglio?

E dire che mai più in questo universo prenderanno oltre il 30%. Penso sappiano bene che spingendo per nuove elezioni rinunciano all'attuale governo (in cui hanno molto potere), e alle prossime elezioni prenderanno la metà dei voti.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il remake del mattarella bis in pratica. Onestamente non ci avevo pensato, credo sia uno scenario decisamente concreto


In tal caso, auguri. Dopo il DL Aiuti, ci sarà il DDL concorrenza che deve ancora avere l'approvazione alla Camera. Per me Draghi teme soprattutto quello.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me ormai la politica è zero, tutta una messinscena. Fiducia nulla, come per Elliott e il mercato del Milan.


Questa è la classifica dei cambi di governo dal 1990:

Italia - 17 volte
Francia - 15 volte
UK - 7 volte
USA - 6 volte
Canada - 6 volte
Spagna - 5 volte
Germania - 4 volte

Non è che ORMAI la politica è una messinscena, è l' Italia che è fatta cosi.


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah perché lui ci ha riportati in alto


Nessuno ci porterà in alto. Prima o poi si sistemeranno un po’ di faccende a livello internazionale e inizierà un trend di crescita. Il più scarso dei Paesi europei farà 8% di crescita noi il 4%(numeri a caso), il governo che avrà la fortuna di trovarsi in carica in quel periodo spaccerà la cosa come un proprio successo e via così fino a quando ci sarà l’inevitabile schianto.
Spero di essere morto prima, possibilmente di vecchiaia e con un paio di CL in più in bacheca.


----------



## vota DC (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' intanto questa crisi di Governo in poche ore ci ha fatto bruciare 17 miliardi di euro in borsa. Fare cadere un Governo durante la peggiore crisi economica/politica occidentale dal dopoguerra è da folli. In piena crisi economica post-pandemia, durante una guerra fredda riscoppiata e una crisi energetica. Esagero?


Possiamo produrre milioni di tonnellate di grano o vendere milioni di frigoriferi, poi le fighette che giocano in borsa buttano in un giorno 17 miliardi di euro con un giochino basato su fiducia che nulla c'entra con la produttività: questa immondizia è nel PIL ed è il motivo per cui con stipendi in calo e diminuzione ovunque di produttività il PIL aumenta misteriosamente....sarebbero da impiccare tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In tal caso, auguri. Dopo il DL Aiuti, ci sarà il DDL concorrenza che deve ancora avere l'approvazione alla Camera. Per me Draghi teme soprattutto quello.


DDL Concorrenza che, aggiungo, vede contrario il centrodestra che alla camera è maggioranza. Il M5S, invece, era favorevole e sarebbe stata una chance per farlo passare. Per questo Draghi ribadisce sempre che senza i grillini, il governo è finito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi torna da Mattarella per comunicargli la decisione.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi torna da Mattarella per comunicargli la decisione.*



E un'ora prima ancora non aveva deciso? Mah...


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Possiamo produrre milioni di tonnellate di grano o vendere milioni di frigoriferi, poi le fighette che giocano in borsa buttano in un giorno 17 miliardi di euro con un giochino basato su fiducia che nulla c'entra con la produttività: questa immondizia è nel PIL ed è il motivo per cui con stipendi in calo e diminuzione ovunque di produttività il PIL aumenta misteriosamente....sarebbero da impiccare tutti.



Il PIL è un numero in un computer.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nessuno ci porterà in alto. Prima o poi si sistemeranno un po’ di faccende a livello internazionale e inizierà un trend di crescita. Il più scarso dei Paesi europei farà 8% di crescita noi il 4%(numeri a caso), il governo che avrà la fortuna di trovarsi in carica in quel periodo spaccerà la cosa come un proprio successo e via così fino a quando ci sarà l’inevitabile schianto.
> Spero di essere morto prima, possibilmente di vecchiaia e con un paio di CL in più in bacheca.


Un po' come gli osannati politici degli anni 70/80/90 , grandissimi.

Si davvero bravi, praticamente vivevano con un prestito della banca di un milione di euro, intestato al figlio dei figli dei loro futuri figli.

Intanto io tra parecchi decenni, andrò in pensione a 114 anni alla munifica cifra di 1000 euro al mese.

Ma erano bravissimi, salutavano sempre ed erano patriottici.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Ma ora i Ministri del M5S che hanno fatto cadere il Governo, si dimetteranno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma ora i Ministri del M5S che hanno fatto cadere il Governo, si dimetteranno?



Lo avrebbero dovuto fare immediatamente ieri sera, ma questi hanno la faccia come il...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma ora i Ministri del M5S che hanno fatto cadere il Governo, si dimetteranno?


Impossibile levino le tende prima di settembre, c'è la pensione da incassare.

Fossi in Mattarella pero' glielo farei il dispetto.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo avrebbero dovuto fare immediatamente ieri sera, ma questi hanno la faccia come il...


Alla fine sono stati votati dal 40% degli italiani 4 anni fa...


----------



## Ambrole (14 Luglio 2022)

Al netto del fatto che draghi sia un maiale messo lì per evitare che l Italia si metta di traverso, una crisi di governo in questo momento è certamente una cosa negativa. D'altra parte conte non poteva fare diversamente per mantenere coerenza e credibilità.
Andare al voto adesso vuol dire bruciare soldi, tempo e non risolvere nulla, dato che mai come ora, nello scenario italiano sono tutti invotabili


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Meglio Draghi a combinar danni qui, o alla Nato? forse nel secondo caso c'è da sgommare le mutande


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa è la classifica dei cambi di governo dal 1990:
> 
> Italia - 17 volte
> Francia - 15 volte
> ...



Anni fa l'avrei pensata come te, ma onestamente vedendo la classe politica europea alle prese col covid e poi col problema russo e l'inflazione ho iniziato a maturare l'idea che non siano poi tanto meglio dell' Italia come uomini. In UK poi c'è tutta la roba della brexit da analizzare bene. Gli Usa poi col Biden attuale che manco un gobbo sa leggere...

I politici alla fine mi pare siano tutti sullo stesso livello, cosa che non avrei mai pensato, credo che la differenza la faccia la macchina statale e i vari burocrati in certe posizioni, così come la giustizia in generale.

L'Italia ha un enorme problema con i magistrati e i manager della pubblica amministrazione


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nessuno ci porterà in alto. Prima o poi *si sistemeranno un po’ di faccende a livello internazionale e inizierà un trend di crescita*. Il più scarso dei Paesi europei farà 8% di crescita noi il 4%(numeri a caso), il governo che avrà la fortuna di trovarsi in carica in quel periodo spaccerà la cosa come un proprio successo *e via così* *fino a quando ci sarà l’inevitabile schianto*.
> Spero di essere morto prima, possibilmente di vecchiaia e con un paio di CL in più in bacheca.


Scusami non sono sicuro di aver capito, secondo te passata la fase russia-ucraina ci sarà una piccola ripresa generale? 
Ma nel lunghissimo periodo l'Italia è comunque spacciata?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> *"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".*


Prevedibile, tra poco più di un mese parte House of the dragon.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Facile previsione: elezioni a ottobre con picco di Covid Centaurus, voto per posta legittimato


ci sono gli estremi per l'ennesima previsione di Milanworld


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah perché lui ci ha riportati in alto


Ovvio, ci ha riportati così in alto che adesso viene voglia di saltare giù


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Luglio 2022)

Al voto per cancellare i criminali del virus dalle istituzioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

*Mattarella respinge le dimissioni per parlamentizzare la crisi mercoledì prossimo in parlamento.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> PD imploso?
> 
> Ci sta che sarà uno dei pochi a guadagnarci.
> 
> 'Sta roba è servita solo per riassettare alcune gerarchie e testare se il popolo continua a essere in stato comatoso.


Campo largo con il PD imploso.
Non possono allearsi dopo sta maialata, Letta lo aveva già detto.
Elettori PD erano compattamente pro draghi.

Comunque per chi dice che Draghi è stato un pessimo presidente, lui ha una cosa che nessun altro in Italia ha in questo momento: la credibilità internazionale.
Ma tranquilli, questo inverno capirete


----------



## sunburn (14 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Scusami non sono sicuro di aver capito, secondo te passata la fase russia-ucraina ci sarà una piccola ripresa generale?
> Ma nel lunghissimo periodo l'Italia è comunque spacciata?


La seconda sicuramente sì. Ci sono fenomeni che sono difficili, se non impossibili, da arrestare. Primo fra tutti la natalità sotto zero e l’invecchiamento della popolazione: un Paese non può andare avanti col 70%(numero alto a caso) della popolazione in pensione.

Sul primo, da quel che so, l’economia va a cicli alternando boom e crolli più o meno consistenti. Verosimilmente ci sarà un periodo di crescita che, per quanto ci riguarda, penso sarà(se ci sarà) solo una boccata d’aria.

In ogni caso, le mie non sono considerazioni e ipotesi da esperto in materia quindi, come sempre, sono apertissimo a leggere pareri di persone che abbiano competenze e conoscenze che io su questo tema non ho, se non a livello di un’infarinatura generalissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella respinge le dimissioni per parlamentizzare la crisi mercoledì prossimo in parlamento.*



Ovviamente è una strategia tutta decisa nell'incontro dell'ora prima...


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Campo largo con il PD imploso.
> Non possono allearsi dopo sta maialata, Letta lo aveva già detto.
> Elettori PD erano compattamente pro draghi.
> 
> ...



Sono anni che non credo a una singola parola pronunciata da questi disgraziati, e non ho motivo per far rientrare la mia idea. Quand'è l'ultima volta che 'ste medde hanno detto una cosa e l'hanno fatta?

Detto questo, se Draghi si è dimesso, vuol dire che ha portato a termine la missione. Oppure che deve proseguirla in altro ambito. Mi sembra proprio banale.

La credibilità ce l'ha presso i nostri padroni, ecco dove ce l'ha.

D'altra parte, ci ha fatto digerire greencaz e la crociata pro-Ucraina. Prezzi alle stelle e popolo sfiancato e ridotto a uno straccio.

Il tutto senza la minima protesta o spargimento di sangue. Acque tutto sommato calme dopo essere riuscito a far stringere la cinghia agli itagliani di tre tacche buone buone, portandoli all'anoressia.

E se ne va pure da offeso. Complimenti, ottimo lavoro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella respinge le dimissioni per parlamentizzare la crisi mercoledì prossimo in parlamento.*


Grazie a dio uno che ragiona in sto paese c'è ancora.
Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa succede tra una settimana.
Il governo ha i numeri per andare avanti tranquillamente anche senza conte.
L'unica è che draghi si metta di traverso altrimenti si va avanti.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono commosso.


Godo tanto!
Il mostro è caduto, per ora. Non cantiamo vittoria perché bestie simili di solito escono dalla porta e rientrano dalla finestra.
Comunque capacità politica anche lui pari a zero, un dittatorino che si è mosso come un elefante in una cristalleria…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Se Draghi non avesse intenzione di tornare avrebbe comunicato l'irrevocabilità delle dimissioni, e non avrebbe comunicato la data di mercoledì in CDM. Sono dimissioni fake.

Ripeto, Mattarella e Draghi hanno già deciso tutto nel primo incontro di oggi pomeriggio. I grillini faranno il solito dietrofront con acclamazione di Draghi, baci e abbracci con il PD, e a implodere sarà il centrodestra come al solito... Meloni vuole le elezioni, Forza italia no e la Lega ni.


----------



## Devil man (14 Luglio 2022)

O ma sto Draghi si leva di C... O NO ? hai rotto!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Draghi non avesse intenzione di tornare avrebbe comunicato l'irrevocabilità delle dimissioni, e non avrebbe comunicato la data di mercoledì in CDM. Sono dimissioni fake.
> 
> Ripeto, Mattarella e Draghi hanno già deciso tutto nel primo incontro di oggi pomeriggio. I grillini faranno il solito dietrofront con acclamazione di Draghi, baci e abbracci con il PD, e a implodere sarà il centrodestra come al solito... Meloni vuole le elezioni, Forza italia no e la Lega ni.



Draghi politicamente è un dilettante. Se avesse voluto rimanere, non avrebbe fatto quel comunicato. Lui secondo me vorrebbe andarsene, ma lo stanno un po' pressando e hanno parlamerarizzato la crisi rinviando tutto a mercoledì


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Campo largo con il PD imploso.
> Non possono allearsi dopo sta maialata, Letta lo aveva già detto.
> Elettori PD erano compattamente pro draghi.
> 
> ...


Vero, l’unica cosa che ha è la grande credibilità internazionale non lo nego.
Politicamente è una bestia e questa credibilità se l’è giocata con noi perché è lo schiavetto di usa e ue. Non gli perdono troppe porcate


----------



## Franz64 (14 Luglio 2022)

Notizia pessima per gli Italiani, ma qui vedo che si esulta, bah.
Finiremo nelle mani di Meloni-Salvini-Mummia, il populismo, il sovranismo anti-europeo che porterà l'Italia nel baratro. Sia fatta la volontà popolare, amen


----------



## UDG (14 Luglio 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Notizia pessima per gli Italiani, ma qui vedo che si esulta, bah.
> Finiremo nelle mani di Meloni-Salvini-Mummia, il populismo, il sovranismo anti-europeo che porterà l'Italia nel baratro. Sia fatta la volontà popolare, amen


Tranquillo, che fanno il bis


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, che fanno il bis



Mattarella scioglierà le Camere, come prevede la Costituzione, solo in caso di impossibilità di un nuovo Governo che secondo me ci sarà.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> *"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".
> 
> Mattarella respinge le dimissioni per parlamentizzare la crisi mercoledì prossimo in parlamento.*


Ennesima cavolata di Mattarella in questa legislatura, non manda mia ad elezioni anticipate perchè sa che il centrodestra otterrebbe la maggioranza


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Notizia pessima per gli Italiani, ma qui vedo che si esulta, bah.
> Finiremo nelle mani di Meloni-Salvini-Mummia, il populismo, il sovranismo anti-europeo che porterà l'Italia nel baratro. Sia fatta la volontà popolare, amen


Cambia disco che ti si é rotto


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ennesima cavolata di Mattarella in questa legislatura, non manda mia ad elezioni anticipate perchè sa che il centrodestra otterrebbe la maggioranza



Mattarella può sciogliere le Camere solo se non è possibile un nuovo Governo. Che piaccia o meno questa è la Costituzione.


----------



## Nomaduk (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> *"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".
> 
> Mattarella respinge le dimissioni per parlamentizzare la crisi mercoledì prossimo in parlamento.*



Che pagliacci. Metteranno un altro pupazzo e la ruota gira.


----------



## UDG (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mattarella scioglierà le Camere, come prevede la Costituzione, solo in caso di impossibilità di un nuovo Governo che secondo me ci sarà.


Non scioglie nulla, da quando hanno fatto il primo governo lega - m5s non hanno mai sciolto le camere, ma rifatto sempre nuovi governi


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non scioglie nulla, da quando hanno fatto il primo governo lega - m5s non hanno mai sciolto le camere, ma rifatto sempre nuovi governi



I Governi non li fa Mattarella. Lui DEVE prendere atto di quello che le forze politiche gli presentano e verificare che il Parlamento presenti una maggioranza.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Luglio 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Notizia pessima per gli Italiani, ma qui vedo che si esulta, bah.
> Finiremo nelle mani di Meloni-Salvini-Mummia, il populismo, il sovranismo anti-europeo che porterà l'Italia nel baratro. Sia fatta la volontà popolare, amen


Sei sicuro di vivere in Italia? L'italia è stata distrutta dal europeismo forsennato a partire dal 1992. Siamo tra i contributori netti principali del ue e siamo gli unici a prenderlo sempre in quel posto.
Letta ha governato già ed i risultati li abbiamo visti, Renzi idem e Conte non parliamone. Salvini e Meloni hanno fatto solo i ministri, il primo per poco più di 1 anno e la seconda ministra della gioventù quando era giovanissima. Non ci resta che provare loro, per me peggio dei 3 citati prima non possono fare. Mi interessa avere un premier, un governo che pensi a fare il bene degli italiani, non degli ucraini, degli ugandesi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro di vivere in Italia? L'italia è stata distrutta dal europeismo forsennato a partire dal 1992. Siamo tra i contributori netti principali del ue e siamo gli unici a prenderlo sempre in quel posto.
> Letta ha governato già ed i risultati li abbiamo visti, Renzi idem e Conte non parliamone. Salvini e Meloni hanno fatto solo i ministri, il primo per poco più di 1 anno e la seconda ministra della gioventù quando era giovanissima. Non ci resta che provare loro, per me peggio dei 3 citati prima non possono fare. Mi interessa avere un premier, un governo che pensi a fare il bene degli italiani, non degli ucraini, degli ugandesi.


Ma dai gli rispondi pure? Questo é quello del "meglio 10 anni di Covid e locchedauns che un governo di dx"


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Gelmini (FI): Mattarella individuerà la soluzione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gelmini (FI): Mattarella individuerà la soluzione.


La soluzione per metterlo nel didietro a chi ancora non l'hanno fatto


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

Vi ricordo che secondo costituzione il PdR è tenuto a valutare sempre la sussistenza di una maggioranza alternativa prima di sciogliere le camere.
Un PdR che scioglie le camere a sentimento senza interpellare prima il parlamento in cerca di una alternativa politica è un farabutto che va posto sotto impeachment.
Prima di criticare, la Costituzione andrebbe letta.
Mattarella è un grande presidente, un gigante in mezzo ai nani.
Questa politica non lo merita


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro di vivere in Italia? L'italia è stata distrutta dal europeismo forsennato a partire dal 1992. Siamo tra i contributori netti principali del ue e siamo gli unici a prenderlo sempre in quel posto.


Ci sono 3000 motivi a cui una persona può attaccarsi per dimostrare che l' Europa è un male per l' Italia, ma la storia del contributore netto è roba da Salvini e propaganda per abbindolare i fessi.
Su.

Come se quei 5 miliardi all' anno ( spesso molto molto molto meno) cambiassero di una virgola qualcosa nella pratica e nella nostra vita.

Non cadiamo in queste robe.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Sembra tornati al 2013, tutti contro il M5S. Ora su Rete 4 la Buonamici, M5S ridicoli, abbiamo preso il numero uno e bla bla bla.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Cambia disco che ti si é rotto


Ma poi manco questi geni al comando ci avessero dato il benessere  
Gestione della pandemia tragicomica, ci hanno trascinato in una guerra inutile che ci sta distruggendo…recessione, drammi..
ehhh meno male che abbiamo i geni al comando


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che secondo costituzione il PdR è tenuto a valutare sempre la sussistenza di una maggioranza alternativa prima di sciogliere le camere.
> Un PdR che scioglie le camere a sentimento senza interpellare prima il parlamento in cerca di una alternativa politica è un farabutto che va posto sotto impeachment.
> Prima di criticare, la Costituzione andrebbe letta.
> Mattarella è un grande presidente, un gigante in mezzo ai nani.
> Questa politica non lo merita


Grande presidente? 
Chiudiamo tutto dai


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La soluzione per metterlo nel didietro a chi ancora non l'hanno fatto



Durante una crisi di Governo non si inventa nulla. Capisco che non piaccia ma ci sono delle procedure precise e Mattarella è tenuto ad osservarle. Il suo compito è prendere atto della situazione e agire in conformità.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Diamo il benvenuto ad uno dei peggiori governi degli ultimi 70 anni


Il problema è che quello dopo e sempre peggio di quello prima.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Bernini (FI) a Rete 4: "Parleremo con il presidente Berlusconi, ma la mia scelta è di proseguire l'esperienza politica senza i 5 stelle".*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grande presidente?
> Chiudiamo tutto dai



Il suo ruolo *formalmente* lo svolge in modo ineccepibile ma è ovvio che anche lui abbia le sue “preferenze”.
Le forze che legittimamente spingono per nuove elezioni sanno bene che non possono eccepire nulla finché Mattarella agisce nel rispetto della Costituzione.


----------



## evideon (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il suo ruolo *formalmente* lo svolge in modo ineccepibile ma è ovvio che anche lui abbia le sue “preferenze”.
> Le forze che legittimamente spingono per nuove elezioni sanno bene che non possono eccepire nulla finché Mattarella agisce nel rispetto della Costituzione.


La Costituzione?? 
Questo Governo e questo presidente hanno violentato e calpestato ripetutamente la Costituzione senza alcun pudore!

Fa comodo appellarsi alla Costituzioine solo quando conviene ormai...!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Durante una crisi di Governo non si inventa nulla. Capisco che non piaccia ma ci sono delle procedure precise e Mattarella è tenuto ad osservarle. Il suo compito è prendere atto della situazione e agire in conformità.


Come rifiutare dimissioni di 2 infami consecutivi


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Io sono preoccupato solo per la credibilità europea, se mettiamo un coionazzo cadiamo dietro Cipro in gerarchia.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Luglio 2022)

Secondo voi in questo gioco di poltrone quanto stanno lavorando per noi cittadini? Per l’inflazione oltre il 10%, per i costi esplosi dell’energia, per la disoccupazione, e tutto? Utile giocare a Risiko facendo Napoleone contro Carlo Magno nelle varie sezioni, con alle spalle un assegno di 10k al mese da noi gentilmente offerto. Intanto il mondo va a rotoli, ma non il loro. 

CHE SCHIFO LA CLASSE POLITICA, TUTTA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Draghi politicamente è un dilettante. Se avesse voluto rimanere, non avrebbe fatto quel comunicato. Lui secondo me vorrebbe andarsene, ma lo stanno un po' pressando e hanno parlamerarizzato la crisi rinviando tutto a mercoledì



Questo è vero, politicamente l'uscita di ieri è stata una cantonata clamorosa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grande presidente?
> Chiudiamo tutto dai


Costituzionalmente ineccepibile.
Un grande presidente che ti sta antipatico.
Ci sta


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Costituzionalmente ineccepibile.
> Un grande presidente che ti sta antipatico.
> Ci sta


Non è tutto il contrario di un grande presidente e non è un fatto di antipatia altroché…


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il suo ruolo *formalmente* lo svolge in modo ineccepibile ma è ovvio che anche lui abbia le sue “preferenze”.
> Le forze che legittimamente spingono per nuove elezioni sanno bene che non possono eccepire nulla finché Mattarella agisce nel rispetto della Costituzione.


Si fa perfettamente l’esecutore materiale di una certa frangia della politica. Un abominio


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Notizia pessima per gli Italiani, ma qui vedo che si esulta, bah.
> Finiremo nelle mani di Meloni-Salvini-Mummia, il populismo, il sovranismo anti-europeo che porterà l'Italia nel baratro. Sia fatta la volontà popolare, amen



Fantastico.

Amici tutti, come avete sentito non siamo ancora nel baratro, stiamo messi benissimo.

PS
Tanto lo abbiamo capito che sei di destra a palla, non può essere altrimenti, sei troppo chirurgico per essere vero.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> La Costituzione??
> Questo Governo e questo presidente hanno violentato e calpestato ripetutamente la Costituzione senza alcun pudore!
> 
> Fa comodo appellarsi alla Costituzioine solo quando conviene ormai...!!



Io ho scritto che Mattarella FORMALMENTE ha sempre rispettato la Costituzione. 
Ciascuno dI noi poi può dare la propria valutazione politica.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Come rifiutare dimissioni di 2 infami consecutivi




Accettarle non avrebbe cambiato nulla. Non avrebbe potuto certo sciogliere subito le Camere senza sentire le forze politiche.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi a Rete 4: "Farò di tutto affinchè ci sia il Draghi-bis, senza quella vergogna pubblica che è il M5S".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi a Rete 4: "Farò di tutto affinchè ci sia il Draghi-bis, senza quella vergogna pubblica che è il M5S".*


*Continua: *_*"Sono la sciagura della politica italiana, ho fatto bene a far cadere Conte un anno fa".*_


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi a Rete 4: "Farò di tutto affinchè ci sia il Draghi-bis, senza quella vergogna pubblica che è il M5S".*


Stanno facendo campagna elettorale ai grillini. LOL. Come ho detto, se non fosse per i disastri che hanno fatto, li avrei votati per questa cosa.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è tutto il contrario di un grande presidente e non è un fatto di antipatia altroché…



D'altra parte, è prassi dei vari PdR pendere dalle labbra della Liliana di turno.

Mica è proibito dalla gosdiduzioneh, eh.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si fa perfettamente l’esecutore materiale di una certa frangia della politica. Un abominio



Le tue sono valutazioni politiche legittime ma Mattarella è tenuto solo ad osservare le procedure costituzionali. Se lo fa è inattaccabile.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le tue sono valutazioni politiche legittime ma Mattarella è tenuto solo ad osservare le procedure costituzionali. Se lo fa è inattaccabile.



Le procedure sono una traccia approssimativa di regole statiche.

Lo spessore morale purtroppo non può essere messo su carta.

Può essere un presidente scrupoloso. Non sarà mai un presidente di tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi a Rete 4: "Farò di tutto affinchè ci sia il Draghi-bis, senza quella vergogna pubblica che è il M5S".*



Ma qui è Draghi che ha detto chiaramente "o con il M5S, o nulla". E anche Letta vuole ricostruire la maggioranza originale come condizione. Quindi se vuole Draghi deve anche riaccettare i cinque stelle.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma qui è Draghi che ha detto chiaramente "o con il M5S, o nulla". E anche Letta vuole ricostruire la maggioranza originale come condizione. Quindi se vuole Draghi deve anche riaccettare i cinque stelle.


Se si riuniscono, fanno una figura di emme colossale tutti. E ricordo sempre che c'è il DL concorrenza (vero scoglio, altro che DL aiuti) ancora da approvare e a cui è contrario tutto il centrodestra. Per questo, io esulterò in ogni caso da grande tifoso contro questa classe politica.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo campagna elettorale ai grillini. LOL. Come ho detto, se non fosse per i disastri che hanno fatto, li avrei votati per questa cosa.



Concordo. Renzi gli sta facendo un favore e manco se ne rende conto


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se si riuniscono, fanno una figura di emme colossale tutti. E ricordo sempre che c'è il DL concorrenza (vero scoglio, altro che DL aiuti) ancora da approvare e a cui è contrario tutto il centrodestra. Per questo, io esulterò in ogni caso da grande tifoso contro questa classe politica.


Perchè Draghi vuole per forza i grillini al governo (favorevoli al DL Concorrenza e quindi argine al cdx)? Poteva accettare la proposta di D'Incà, per esempio evitando l'ennesima farsa. Perché sa che sarà un'impresa governare da fine luglio in poi. Ed intanto i tassisti "fascistih" (al quale si aggiungeranno i gestori dei lidi) incominciano a far casino. Draghi vuole uscirne, punto.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Concordo. Renzi gli sta facendo un favore e manco se ne rende conto


I grillini sono dei poltronari, disastri viventi e ok, ma se veramente si riuniscono tutti, la figuraccia sarà di tutti, specialmente dopo queste dichiarazioni. Come dico sempre, il M5S è nato grazie a questi maledetti che ci governano da anni e sarà sempre peggio.

Do atto a Salvini, in questo momento, che almeno sta zitto senza prendere posizioni dure da una parte e dall'altra e sapete come la penso sul Salvini post-papeete.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi: "O si convincerà Draghi a rimanere per i restanti 10 mesi o si va a votare".*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Luglio 2022)

GODO,VAI A CASA MALEDETTOOOOO


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Medvedev su telegram


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

I partiti politici sono praticamente tornati a 10 anni fa, specie FI e Renzi. Stanno dando la colpa di tutto al M5S così giustificheranno un possibile Draghi-bis nella speranza che gli elettori diano ragione a loro. LOL.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Medvedev su telegram
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2682


Bella lotta tra Micron e Bidè


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Licia Ronzulli (FI) : "Forza Italia non vorrà più stare al governo con il M5S, con chi ha voltato le spalle agli italiani".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli (FI) : "Forza Italia non vorrà più stare al governo con il M5S, con chi ha voltato le spalle agli italiani".*


Da che pulpito! Wow!!!

Siamo tornati all'epoca dei fasciogrillini   .


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le procedure sono una traccia approssimativa di regole statiche.
> 
> Lo spessore morale purtroppo non può essere messo su carta.
> 
> Può essere un presidente scrupoloso. *Non sarà mai un presidente di tutti.*



Non esisterà mai un presidente di tutti perché ogni presidente avrà le sue preferenze.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli (FI) : "Forza Italia non vorrà più stare al governo con il M5S, con chi ha voltato le spalle agli italiani".*


Oggi ho visto l'intervento della Bernini, mamma mia sembrano le scimmie


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Ronzulli (FI): "Draghi-bis? Prima dobbiamo sapere i contenuti".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Ronzulli (FI) : *_*"Non ci sono punti di contatto con il M5S, né con il PD".*_


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Medvedev su telegram
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2682


Effetti collaterali del default immaginario russo


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto l'intervento della Bernini, mamma mia sembrano le scimmie


La Bernini che si indigna per il governo che cade per i termovalorizzatori, dov'era quando Salvini faceva cadere il governo per l'importantissima TAV? Ah no, lì faceva comodo perchè Salvini era tornato a seguire gli ordini del nano.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Medvedev su telegram
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2682



Nell’attesa della caduta di Putin


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio (Insieme per il futuro): "Evitare la caduta del governo per impedire che gli altri paesi ci lascino al buio in autunno".*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Lo statista Di Maio: Situazione grave, lo vedremo da spread e Borse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Di Maio da Brindisi parla dei CInque Stelle come se fossero il male universale.

E forse ha ragione, ma Di Maio e Cinque Stelle non c'entrano nulla tra loro, vero?


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nell’attesa della caduta di Putin


E' la propaganda di regime russo a dirci che è ancora li, ma non è vero


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' la propaganda di regime russo a dirci che è ancora li, ma non è vero



È alla finestra come il Milan


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Lunedì possibile ultima missione di Draghi, da mercoledì rischiamo di non avere più poteri straordinari per fronteggiare un'emergenza che non si aveva dall'83. Le elezioni ci impediranno questi poteri e noi non possiamo aspettare mercoledì...Mi fa piangere il cuore che a Mosca stanno festeggiando, perchè il settimo paese più industrializzato è indebolito, come dimostra il tweet di Medvedev. Senza Draghi stiamo al buio".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Il M5S? Non è più il M5S, ma il partito di Conte che aveva pianificato la crisi da tempo. Ho lasciato per questo e per le posizioni in politica estera. Il M5S è nato per raccogliere le istanze dei cittadini, entrare in parlamento e fare le riforme non picconare. Incredibile che chi ha subito il Papeete 1 è l'autore del Papeete 2".*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non esisterà mai un presidente di tutti perché ogni presidente avrà le sue preferenze.



Male.

Direi che a Pertini stai facendo un torto, senza guardare altri predecessori.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Lunedì possibile ultima missione di Draghi, da mercoledì rischiamo di non avere più poteri straordinari per fronteggiare un'emergenza che non si aveva dall'83. Le elezioni ci impediranno questi poteri e noi non possiamo aspettare mercoledì...Mi fa piangere il cuore che a Mosca stanno festeggiando, perchè il settimo paese più industrializzato è indebolito, come dimostra il tweet di Medvedev. Senza Draghi stiamo al buio".*



Caro Di Maio, se ci riesci, trovati un lavoro.


----------



## UDG (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio (Insieme per il futuro): "Evitare la caduta del governo per impedire che gli altri paesi ci lascino al buio in autunno".*


Paura di rimanere senza poltrona?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Insieme per il futuro pensa agli interessi del paese e per dire a Draghi che non ci deve essere un prezzo speculativo sull'energia".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Elezioni in autunno un problema per il paese, non è un caso che sono 100 anni che non si vota in autunno".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Sbaglio o Giggino ha LEGGERMENTE paura delle elezioni a settembre?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Insieme per il futuro pensa agli interessi del paese e per dire a Draghi che non ci deve essere un prezzo speculativo sull'energia".*


 

Perchè non rifanno La Sai L'Ultima? Sarebbe perfetto e si troverebbe finalmente un lavoro, magari più consono.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ahahaahh ora mette in mezzo pure il Giubileo. LOL.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Medvedev su telegram
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2682


fratelli ciò che facciamo in vita rieccheggia nell eternità
massimo decimo meridio impossessati dell anima del "migliore" e mandali tutti a casa
FORZA E ONORE


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Male.
> 
> Direi che a Pertini stai facendo un torto, senza guardare altri predecessori.



Pertini è stato molto amato ma era stato un fiero partigiano e perciò anche lui non poteva essere apprezzato proprio da tutti.
Quanto agli altri non so a chi ti riferisci.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2022)

C'è solo un uomo che se ne sbatte di questi litigi, si chiama Adriano


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Giggino ha LEGGERMENTE paura delle elezioni a settembre?



Ha paura delle elezioni.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Che succederà mercoledì? A me preoccupa quello che sta succedendo alle borse, l'impatto per il paese è molto grave. Già domenica, domani o dopodomani dobbiamo avere una posizione chiara. Mercoledì dobbiamo permettere al governo di andare avanti, ma non do niente per scontato. Sarà un'orizzonte molto complicato da raggiungere, perciò dobbiamo essere maturi. I cittadini si preoccupano che risolviamo i problemi".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: _"Lunedì possibile ultima missione di Draghi, da mercoledì rischiamo di non avere più poteri straordinari per fronteggiare un'emergenza che non si aveva dall'83. Le elezioni ci impediranno questi poteri e noi non possiamo aspettare mercoledì...*Mi fa piangere il cuore che a Mosca stanno festeggiando, perchè il settimo paese più industrializzato è indebolito*, come dimostra il tweet di Medvedev. Senza Draghi stiamo al buio"._



E si,gli piange il cuore proprio per questo  
Spero che la soglia di sbarramento blocchi la strada a questo inetto ex bibitaro.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pertini è stato molto amato ma era stato un fiero partigiano e perciò anche lui non poteva essere apprezzato proprio da tutti.
> Quanto agli altri non so a chi ti riferisci.



Vabbè, se vuoi il 100% matematico, allora fine del discorso.

A mio parere c'è un'universo di distanza tra lui e questo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

*Senaldi (Libero) : "Per quanto ne so io, le dimissioni di Draghi sono irrevocabili, Mattarella non potrà far nulla. Il problema è il PD, Draghi serve a mantenerli ed il M5S è loro alleato".*


----------



## mark (14 Luglio 2022)

Siamo nella m*rda più totale, chi può cambi paese il prima possibile.


----------



## UDG (14 Luglio 2022)

C'è un governo in Europa che non sia in crisi? Vedi Regno Unito, Francia, Germania e ora anche L'Italia (anche se non è una novità)


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, se vuoi il 100% matematico, allora fine del discorso.
> 
> *A mio parere c'è un'universo di distanza tra lui e questo.*



C’è una distanza abissale tra i politici di una volta e quelli attuali.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E si,gli piange il cuore proprio per questo
> *Spero che la soglia di sbarramento blocchi la strada a questo inetto ex bibitaro.*



Sai meglio di me che in qualche modo si riciclerà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Senaldi (Libero) : "Per quanto ne so io, le dimissioni di Draghi sono irrevocabili, Mattarella non potrà far nulla. Il problema è il PD, Draghi serve a mantenerli ed il M5S è loro alleato".*



Più che Draghi, che secondo me adesso i 5S li odia sul serio, è Mattarella che ha il feticcio per l'alleanza PD-5S e ragiona solo per preservarla. Come per le consultazioni del Conte1 (con Fico garante), il Conte 2, o quando ci provò fino all'ultimo a salvare il Conte 2 che era già morto e sepolto, si faceva andare bene anche i Ciampolillo o le Mariarosaria Rossi.

Infatti io godo solo per questo, quando Conte è stato tentacolizzato dal PD diventò istantaneamente una sorta di dio sceso dal cielo e alleato affidabile, il nuovo messia italiano. Nel periodo del Covid e del Conte 2 avevo la nausea a leggere certe cose su questo individuo e Casalino.
Adesso che si è rivelato per quello che è sempre stato (un inaffidabile trasformista e opportunista, un inetto avvocato) il boomerang è tornato indietro nei denti ai vari Mattarella e PD.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Senaldi (Libero) : "Per quanto ne so io, le dimissioni di Draghi sono irrevocabili, Mattarella non potrà far nulla. Il problema è il PD, Draghi serve a mantenerli ed il M5S è loro alleato".*



Quando ha detto che si era rotto le palle non scherzava.

Di certo finisce il mito che Draghi fosse qui per "distruggere scientemente l' Italia dall' interno".

Se ha le palle davvero cubiche, non sentirà ragioni e non ci sarà un Draghi bis.

Adesso partiranno le leccate di c... e le moine per convincerlo a tornare sui suoi passi, vediamo se tiene botta o se cede e si fa convincere.

Di certo, che Draghi piaccia o no, non è davvero il momento di stare senza governo.

Troppi casini su tutti i fronti, le elezioni sarebbero comunque lontanissime e non vorrei trovarmi quindi nel breve con qualche avventuriero incompetente al comando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai meglio di me che in qualche modo si riciclerà.



Si,la raccolta porta a porta dell'umido sarebbe il posto ideale per lui 
Comunque dove finisce sinceramente poco importa,con le conoscenze che avrà fatto in questi anni alla farnesina sicuramente non resterà appiedato,ma l'importante è che rimanga fuori dalla politica.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> D'altra parte, è prassi dei vari PdR pendere dalle labbra della Liliana di turno.
> 
> Mica è proibito dalla gosdiduzioneh, eh.


Eh ma la costituzionehhhh…la tiriamo fuori solo quando conviene


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le tue sono valutazioni politiche legittime ma Mattarella è tenuto solo ad osservare le procedure costituzionali. Se lo fa è inattaccabile.


Ma se l’hanno stuprata la costituzione dai…


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Elezioni in autunno un problema per il paese, non è un caso che sono 100 anni che non si vota in autunno".*


Ma che diavolo sta dicendo ..fermatelo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se l’hanno stuprata la costituzione dai…



Io ho volutamente ribadito che FORMALMENTE le procedure seguite da Mattarella- visto che di quello si discute- sono ineccepibili.
Poi che nella sostanza la Costituzione sia “interpretata” ad uso e consumo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Medvedev su telegram
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2682


Com’è che è? Ci provo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che diavolo sta dicendo ..fermatelo



Non infierire. Questo soggetto non è cosciente


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Elezioni in autunno un problema per il paese, non è un caso che sono 100 anni che non si vota in autunno".*



E infatti sono anche 100 anni che non si vedeva una sega del genere in politica.

Ma la colpa non è sua, eh, ricordiamolo ancora una volta.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non infierire. Questo soggetto non è cosciente


Che schifo…


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che schifo…



Di Maio: Mi piange il cuore a vedere Mosca che festeggia.​


----------



## Gas (15 Luglio 2022)

Scenetta preparata


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualora mantenesse la posizione, sarebbe da apprezzare su questo punto.
> I 5stelle volevano fare i giochini da asilo nido pensando che Draghi avrebbe abbozzato. Io avrei fatto uguale
> 
> Io comunque non mi sorprenderei di un Draghi-bis.


Degrado assoluto purtroppo per tutti noi..
Non si può gioire per la caduta di un governo che nessuno vuole perché sai che l alternativa è peggio..
Certo c'è chi giudica Draghi la miglior scelta possibile, e forse lo è,ma scegliere lui vuol dire scegliere il non parlamento,scegliere di avere una politica autoritaria senza nessuna possibilità di discussione. 
Questo succede quando si sceglie una figura come Draghi che del consenso politico e popolare frega un c.....
Così si è dimostrato questi mesi di politica, passando da un governo conte dove pedinavamo il suo portavoce h24 ad un governo che si devono firmare decreti a foglio bianco che nessuno sà..
Ecco il Degrado che viviamo,o incompetenti, o banchieri preparati a distruggere intere economie in nome del default dopo esser stati privati di qualsiasi libertà di scelta per lavorare in tempo di greenpass..
A ognuno la sua scelta,però poi non diciamo che la colpa è degli altri..


----------



## Milanoide (15 Luglio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Degrado assoluto purtroppo per tutti noi..
> Non si può gioire per la caduta di un governo che nessuno vuole perché sai che l alternativa è peggio..
> Certo c'è chi giudica Draghi la miglior scelta possibile, e forse lo è,ma scegliere lui vuol dire scegliere il non parlamento,scegliere di avere una politica autoritaria senza nessuna possibilità di discussione.
> Questo succede quando si sceglie una figura come Draghi che del consenso politico e popolare frega un c.....
> ...


Il non-parlamento è la reazione ad un parlamento tanto ipertrofico quanto assenteista e mediamente ignorante. Di discorsi "alti" se ne sentono ben pochi.
Mancano i leader con visione.
Pullula di ras che inseguono il proprio elettorato tendenzialmente miope, non lo guidano.
Detto questo, chi celebra la caduta del governo Draghi, mi scrive la composizione del suo governo ideale così come scriverebbe DS, allenatore e schieramento del Milan?
Così. Giusto per capire se si vuole fare il tiro al bersaglio permanente fino a che l'ultimo bersaglio saranno i propri gioielli di famiglia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando ha detto che si era rotto le palle non scherzava.
> 
> Di certo finisce il mito che Draghi fosse qui per "distruggere scientemente l' Italia dall' interno".
> 
> ...


Quotone.. chi sostiene il contrario non si rende minimamente conto del disastro che porterebbe un vuoto di potere in questo momento storico, non siamo il Belgio. 

Situazione tragica ragazzi, è un momento storico che indirizzerà i prossimi decenni, non è proprio il momento di lasciare vuota la sedia a certi tavoli.


----------



## Devil man (15 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quotone.. chi sostiene il contrario non si rende minimamente conto del disastro che porterebbe un vuoto di potere in questo momento storico, non siamo il Belgio.
> 
> Situazione tragica ragazzi, è un momento storico che indirizzerà i prossimi decenni, non è proprio il momento di lasciare vuota la sedia a certi tavoli.


È già... restiamo con questo governo Draghistan... Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Vuole decidere tutto lui, politicamente scorretto, se non si fa come lui vuole va a piangere da Mattarella.. questo non è un governo ma una dittatura o si fa come dice Draghi o niente... Allora preferisco il niente e tracciare una nuova strada, perché le cosiddette sedie sono già vuote, sono più utili i segna posto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Mammamia che pena Sallustio (e Senaldi che lo segue, dopo che faceva l'anti-sistema). Si chiama Libero, si legge ultra-appecorati.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Questo si becca una bella denuncia


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Luglio 2022)

Comunque se si votase a settembre, con l'attuale legge elettorale, il centrodestra avrebbe senza dubbio la maggioranza.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Luglio 2022)

Comunque, il rinvio alle Camere si prospetta come l'ennesima sculacciata ai partiti con annesso invito ad assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
L'errore è pensare che, PD a parte, questi partiti siano capaci di perseguire un obiettivo di lungo periodo. No, non è così! Sono auto conservativi ed inseguono il proprio elettorato che ovviamente vuole i soldi, non vuole lavorare, vuole i servizi, ma non vuole pagare le tasse.
Tutti ad applaudire la caduta del governo.

La retorica del tanto peggio, tanto meglio si dimostrò fallace già una volta. C'era la guerra. Sognatori socialisti rivoluzionari pensavano che dalla guerra delle inevitabili contraddizioni capitaliste sarebbe nata l'occasione per fare la rivoluzione proletaria.

Non so che rivoluzione vogliate fare voi.

l'Italia finirà in pezzi. Se qualcuno ha velleitarismi da fuori unione europea, temo che si troverà come risultato la fine dello Stato unitario italiano.

Buon divertimento in questa ricreazione senza fine...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Comunque se si votase a settembre, con l'attuale legge elettorale, il centrodestra avrebbe senza dubbio la maggioranza.



Non ne sarei così convinto.
Lega e FI stanno facendo di tutto per perdere le prossime elezioni.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei così convinto.
> Lega e FI stanno facendo di tutto per perdere le prossime elezioni.


fi si, partito più draghiano di tutti.. la lega ha ancora qualche possibilità di riprendere i consensi, tutto dipenderà da cosa deciderà Salvini, se ascolterà ancora i governatori e giorgetti o la base ed i suoi parlamentari. Senza lega non può esistere il governo


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se l’hanno stuprata la costituzione dai…


Ma non è vero.
Zero proprio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È già... restiamo con questo governo Draghistan... Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Vuole decidere tutto lui, politicamente scorretto, se non si fa come lui vuole va a piangere da Mattarella.. questo non è un governo ma una dittatura o si fa come dice Draghi o niente... Allora preferisco il niente e tracciare una nuova strada, perché le cosiddette sedie sono già vuote, sono più utili i segna posto.


Ma se cade il governo Draghi cosa pensi succeda? Con questa legge elettorale per come è spaccato il paese è impossibile avere una coalizione che non sia un ammucchiata coi numeri per governare quindi o Draghi troverà un altro modo di avere i numeri, oppure si andrà ad elezioni in autunno per trovarsi punto a capo senza numeri per governare... nel mentre noi pensiamo ad abbaiare e ripetere il teatrino per l'ennesima volta il resto del mondo deciderà anche per noi, e in tal caso finiremo cornuti e mazziati. 

Anche a me non piace questo governo messo lì così che di politico non ha niente di niente ma sono convinto che A è un inutile spreco di tempo ed energie cambiare tutto per non cambiare niente quindi prima van create le condizioni per dare stabilità al futuro governo e B creare nuovamente il caos nelle mura di casa ci metterebbe in una condizione di debolezza totale.... sostanzialmente non è il momento giusto ecco.


----------



## vota DC (15 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Elettori PD erano compattamente pro draghi.


Ma dove? Hanno tirato un bel calcio al piduerellum costituzionale votato solo dagli amici verdiniani. Renzi dopo avere partecipato alle elezioni come soldatino del PD che vuole un premier del PD ha spostato i suoi che erano già stati eletti per sostenere un premier esterno che disdegna elettori e consenso popolare. Ad ogni elezione locale ha fatto giochini tipo sostenere un fascio come Tosi a Verona. Gli elettori del pd sanno benissimo che Draghi in materia di economia neanche allaccia le scarpe agli economisti del PD....ricordo che Prodi lo mandavano commissario europeo mentre Draghi al posto della Lagarde (e anche lì svalutava l'euro)


----------



## UDG (15 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Comunque se si votase a settembre, con l'attuale legge elettorale, il centrodestra avrebbe senza dubbio la maggioranza.


Ma non durerebbe nemmeno un anno


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*TG2: si evoca anche l'ipotesi di un governo con Daniele Franco (ministro dell'economia) primo ministro.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG2: si evoca anche l'ipotesi di un governo con Daniele Franco (ministro dell'economia) primo ministro.*


Per me andrà a finire così, governo traghettatore con tutti insieme di nuovo e, purtroppo, ministeri confermati. Spero che ciò porti a togliere ancora più voti a partiti inutili come FI e Renzi che hanno ribadito "mai più con il M5S".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Medvedev su telegram
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2682


che facce da culo


----------



## Devil man (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG2: si evoca anche l'ipotesi di un governo con Daniele Franco (ministro dell'economia) primo ministro.*


Io voglio un governo con Pippo Franco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io voglio un governo con Pippo Franco



Pippo Franco Premier e Magalli presidente della repubblica 
E si va a comandare!


----------



## Milanoide (15 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io voglio un governo con Pippo Franco


io con la nipote di Edwige Fenech


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Mah.

Mi sento frustrato.
Senso di impotenza.
Amarezza.
Voglia di spaccare tutto.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

è difficile capire i motivi della crisi di tutti i maggiori governi europei


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Mi sento frustrato.
> Senso di impotenza.
> ...



Come mai ?
E' dal 2008 che siamo in caduta libera,ormai siamo abituati a questi lunghi voli 

Per me potrebbero anche prendersi a testate o tornare al Regno di Sardegna,Regno delle due sicilie e al Granducato di Toscana che non mi fregherebbe proprio un bel niente.
Tanto non c'è modo che l'italia possa rialzarsi. Politici fasulli,0 soluzioni ai problemi,nascite azzerate,sempre iù vecchi e i miei coetanei che non arriveranno mai a percepire la pensione.
Cioè,volendo si potrebbe anche tentare di invertire la rotta o comunque bloccare l'emorragia,ma al momento non c'è nessun partito/uomo/donna in grado di trovare una soluzione e di prendersi questa responsabilità .

Quindi...fottitene 
Aspetteremo tutti assieme l'ingresso in poilitica dei Ferragnez per salutare definitivamente questa nazione agonizzante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

*UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*



Richiamo preventivo del mod: state calmi....


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*Nota di Lega e Forza Italia: "Non è più possibile contare sul M5S. Il centrodestra di governo vuole chiarezza, ascolteremo Draghi".*


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Luglio 2022)

è ovvio che la guerra usa - russia si gioca a piu livelli. 
ma ripeto la mia: cambiare il padrone poco serve , serve che lo schiavo si svegli.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*


Penso fosse vero per la Brexit, ma qui il circo è 100% nostrano. Poi ci sono i prezzolati comprati da Putin o dagli USA o dai cinesi da sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nota di Lega e Forza Italia: "Non è più possibile contare sul M5S. Il centrodestra di governo vuole chiarezza, ascolteremo Draghi".*


Pure questi altri si stanno ca.ando addosso per le elezioni. La Lega, come dico sempre, rischia di finire sotto il 10% e FI dal 5% in giù.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*



Io mi sbagliavo quando parlavo di  presenti all'interno del governo italiano.
I  stanno in tutta l'UE


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nota di Lega e Forza Italia: "Non è più possibile contare sul M5S. Il centrodestra di governo vuole chiarezza, ascolteremo Draghi".*



Il classico colpo al cerchio e alla botte.
Mercoledì Draghi dice: "per atto di responabilità, su pressione di Mattarella e della comunità internazionale, accolgo con favore di ricucire con il partito di maggioranza." M5S si alza in piedi e fa standing ovation.

E quindi questi che fanno, da comunicato? Ascoltano Draghi o vanno dritti contro i 5 Stelle? Mai una decisione chiara, mai una presa di posizione netta...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*Conte avrebbe chiesto le dimissioni dei ministri grillini che sarebbero state rifiutate. Sono arrivate smentite.*


----------



## Albijol (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*


Probabilità che Putin abbia" ordinato" a Grillo di far cadere il governo?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il classico colpo al cerchio e alla botte.
> Mercoledì Draghi dice: "per atto di responabilità, su pressione di Mattarella e della comunità internazionale, accolgo con favore di ricucire con il partito di maggioranza." M5S si alza in piedi e fa standing ovation.
> 
> E quindi questi che fanno, da comunicato? Ascoltano Draghi o vanno dritti contro i 5 Stelle? Mai una decisione chiara, mai una presa di posizione netta...


Sono talmente imbarazzanti da riuscire a far resuscitare i grillini, che hanno ancora il jolly Di Battista. Salvini ancora ad obbedire il nano e si vedono i grandi risultati...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Probabilità che Putin abbia" ordinato" a Grillo di far cadere il governo?


Conte in politica interne ha fatto record di cambi di poltrone, ma in politica estera è sempre stato un Trumpiano/Putiniano.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Probabilità che Putin abbia" ordinato" a Grillo di far cadere il governo?


di maio e grillo secondo me stanno piu coi cinesi (prendono ordini?) , ma non escluderei nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*Borghi (PD): "Da quale pulpito viene la predica di Berlusconi e Salvini, visto che sono i primi alleati di chi non vuole Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Borghi (PD): "Da quale pulpito viene la predica di Berlusconi e Salvini, visto che sono i primi alleati di chi non vuole Draghi".*


Se Draghi, miracolosamente, ritira le dimissioni, ci si aspetta un altro governo trash peggiore di quello di prima. Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## ignaxio (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*



A essere complottisti ogni tanto ci si azzecca  

https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...di-governo-vicina.118405/page-11#post-2711844



> Ipotizzabile che le crisi di Governo in UK, Italia e Francia siano manipolate dal cremlino?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Probabilità che Putin abbia" ordinato" a Grillo di far cadere il governo?



Grillo prende ordini direttamente dalla Cina, ma con Conte il rapporto è pessimo.

Come scrivono sopra, Conte è trumpiano. Ma una persona del genere è impossibile da collocare in modo netto. E' semplicemente un trasformista inaffidabile e un dilettante, che può cambiare casacca da un giorno all'altro.

Dietro questa crisi c'è solo un calcolo elettorale (disperato) dei Cinque Stelle.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grillo prende ordini direttamente dalla Cina, ma con Conte il rapporto è pessimo.
> 
> Come scrivono sopra, Conte è trumpiano. Ma una persona del genere è impossibile da collocare in modo netto. E' semplicemente un trasformista inaffidabile e un dilettante, che può cambiare casacca da un giorno all'altro.
> 
> Dietro questa crisi c'è solo un calcolo elettorale (disperato) dei Cinque Stelle.


I rapporti con Trump comunque sono ben più solidi di quello che si pensa. Durante la pandemia, più volte Trump nei suoi comizi ha elogiato Conte in maniera entusiasta. È anche vero che Conte, dopo la caduta di Trump ha cercato di fare l'"agenda Biden" (come ha fatto anche Johnson ora con gli USA prima che lo rimuovessero), però appena si è insediato il nonno è caduto anche lui.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I rapporti con Trump comunque sono ben più solidi di quello che si pensa. Durante la pandemia, più volte Trump nei suoi comizi ha elogiato Conte in maniera entusiasta. È anche vero che Conte, dopo la caduta di Trump ha cercato di fare l'"agenda Biden" (come ha fatto anche Johnson ora con gli USA prima che lo rimuovessero), però appena si è insediato il nonno è caduto anche lui.


Come ben ricorderete, il governo M5S-PD fu "benedetto" da Trump. Non escludo che dietro la caduta di Conte, ci siano stati gli USA di mezzo.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*


le sanzioni funzionano


----------



## vota DC (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I rapporti con Trump comunque sono ben più solidi di quello che si pensa. Durante la pandemia, più volte Trump nei suoi comizi ha elogiato Conte in maniera entusiasta. È anche vero che Conte, dopo la caduta di Trump ha cercato di fare l'"agenda Biden" (come ha fatto anche Johnson ora con gli USA prima che lo rimuovessero), però appena si è insediato il nonno è caduto anche lui.


Avrebbe fallito ugualmente: con Biden è impossibile avere rapporti. Trump era isolazionista e la UE ha esultato quando se ne è andato....poi Biden ha fatto lo scherzetto dei sommergibili e da allora Macron preferisce Trump a Biden, poi la Merkel è stata accusata di essere un fantoccio russo da Biden e Zelensky, i paesi dell'est europa hanno sempre preferito Trump dato che Biden è palesemente ostile a loro (Obama vietò persino di partecipare ai funerali del presidente polacco per paura di indispettire Putin) e infatti Draghi ha proprio cercato di giocare la carta di migliore amico di Zelensky "nessuno più di me si è impegnato per l'Ucraina nella UE" salvo che il comico lo ha sbeffeggiato per avergli donato residuati bellici invece che armi utili.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> A essere complottisti ogni tanto ci si azzecca
> 
> https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...di-governo-vicina.118405/page-11#post-2711844





Ah, se lo dice la UE, allora il gombloddoh esiste.

Sarà mica la stessa UE ultra-solidale che ha messo in ginocchio mezzo continente con i suoi tecnocrati?


----------



## ignaxio (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, se lo dice la UE, allora il gombloddoh esiste.
> 
> Sarà mica la stessa UE ultra-solidale che ha messo in ginocchio mezzo continente con i suoi tecnocrati?



Certo.. a pensar male ci si azzecca sempre  

M'Butin, KGB, GhepeU'.. sono i poteri forti che articolano l'europa come le marionette


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*Deutsche Welle: "Addio a Draghi è un regalo a Putin, ma anche un pericolo per zona Euro, UE e politica sull'Ucraina".*


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*



Ha stato Putin


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Certo.. a pensar male ci si azzecca sempre
> 
> M'Butin, KGB, GhepeU'.. sono i poteri forti che articolano l'europa come le marionette



Guarda, non te la prendere a male, eh. Ho messo la faccina ridente perché non ho trovato la faccina di quello che si strappa i denti di bocca.

Dunque, ricapitoliamo.

In genere i complottari maledetti sono gente malata, a quanto dicono quelli che credono nella bontà universale. Ora, mi sembra decisamente che non appartieni alla prima categoria, da quanto ricordo per altri argomenti.

Dopodiché, se la UE, cioè il PRINCIPALE ENTE CRIMINALE che ci sta affossando, parla di compotto, allora incredibilmente diventate complottisti e beccate l'unico vero complotto esistente. E guarda caso chi ve lo suggerisce, lo fa facendovi voltare la testa verso la schifezza dove si sono infognati e che ci sta portando al collasso.

Ottimo, guarda, è la strada giusta da seguire, senza dubbio.

Amico, fermati a riflettere e guarda bene negli occhi chi ti ha suggerito il complotto. Guardalo bene, se possiedi ancora il dono della vista.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Deutsche Welle: "Addio a Draghi è un regalo a Putin, ma anche un pericolo per zona Euro, UE e politica sull'Ucraina".*



Zelensky farà un discorso alla Nazione, la nostra.


----------



## varvez (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Deutsche Welle: "Addio a Draghi è un regalo a Putin, ma anche un pericolo per zona Euro, UE e politica sull'Ucraina".*


Ma anche per l'universo, tutti i pianeti e i satelliti e tutte le galassie, conosciute e non.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> le sanzioni funzionano



Certo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky farà un discorso alla Nazione, la nostra.


Ma quasi quasi Zelensky premier non mi dispiacerebbe..è quello che ottiene più cose da Usa e Eu


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma quasi quasi Zelensky premier non mi dispiacerebbe..è quello che ottiene più cose da Usa e Eu



Ok, sei per la degenerazione totale allora


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, sei per la degenerazione totale allora


ho piu fiducia in Elliott che nelle istituzioni


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho piu fiducia in Elliott che nelle istituzioni



Elliot specula sull’Istituzione Milan, i politicanti su quelle pubibliche.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*La Verità: Ipotesi Amato fino a fine legislatura.*


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: Ipotesi Amato fino a fine legislatura.*


ci aggrappiamo pure ai flintstones per mandare avanti il governicchio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

*Parlamentari sicuri del vitalizio.
Il limite di 4 anni, 6 mesi e un giorno per ottenere la pensione a chi è al primo mandato scatta il 24 settembre 2022. Ma i parlamentari restano in carica fino alla prima seduta del nuovo Parlamento e, per i tempi tecnici necessari, l'insediamento avverrebbe dopo quella data. Le elezioni anticipate non sono più un rischio.*


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: Ipotesi Amato fino a fine legislatura.*



Eh, ma figurati. Sono shockato.

E' venuto il momento della ninna-nanna per farci riaddormentare.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Parlamentari sicuri del vitalizio.
> Il limite di 4 anni, 6 mesi e un giorno per ottenere la pensione a chi è al primo mandato scatta il 24 settembre 2022. Ma i parlamentari restano in carica fino alla prima seduta del nuovo Parlamento e, per i tempi tecnici necessari, l'insediamento avverrebbe dopo quella data. Le elezioni anticipate non sono più un rischio.*


Giusy Conte mica è scemo


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*Castellone (M5S) : "Tutte le ipotesi in campo. Stasera, si riunisce il consiglio nazionale".*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*Meloni: "Dubito che la crisi rientri".*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Dubito che la crisi rientri".*


Secondo me, l'ipotesi elezioni anticipate sta prendendo quota.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: Ipotesi Amato fino a fine legislatura.*



Orca boia,nascondete tutti i vostri risparmi sotto il materasso


----------



## Devil man (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*


Certo date colpa alla Russia!
L'unico motivo per cui cade il governo è perché è un ammasso di stolti incompetenti.. che hanno dovuto chiamare Draghi perché non sanno fare il proprio lavoro... Draghi da essere il salvatore è diventato il parafulmini ma non hanno nemmeno il coraggio di dire che è tutta colpa di Draghi questi senza palle..Quindi la Russia rimane l'unica scusante per questi perdenti schifosi PUHA! FATE SCHIFO

in questi ultimi anni avete diviso l'Italia in due dividendo i cittadini in classe B e C in base ad un vaccino.. cose mai viste prima.. o meglio viste solo nel Nazismo.. avete calpestato la costituzione..

Spero vivamente di non vedere certe facce per strada..

I tassi per i mutui hanno superato il 2%... Certa gente non dimentica


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Certo date colpa alla Russia!
> L'unico motivo per cui cade il governo è perché è un ammasso di stolti incompetenti.. che hanno dovuto chiamare Draghi perché non sanno fare il proprio lavoro... Draghi da essere il salvatore è diventato il parafulmini ma non hanno nemmeno il coraggio di dire che è tutta colpa di Draghi questi senza palle..Quindi la Russia rimane l'unica scusante per questi perdenti schifosi PUHA! FATE SCHIFO
> 
> in questi ultimi anni avete diviso l'Italia in due e avete calpestato la costituzione..
> ...


Ormai la valutazione, non solo di un politico, ma di tutti in ambito artistico, scientifico, si valuta dagli elogi della stampa venduta di turno. Mario Draghi ha governato male? Eh, ma Repubblica dice che ha "credibilitàh". 

Stamattina La7 ha messo il titolo "Draghi sta casa aspetta a te"  . Sicuramente, sarebbe successa la stessa cosa se fosse caduto uno stile Trump, uguale...


----------



## ignaxio (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non te la prendere a male, eh. Ho messo la faccina ridente perché non ho trovato la faccina di quello che si strappa i denti di bocca.
> 
> Dunque, ricapitoliamo.
> 
> ...



M’butin è furbo, ha pensato a tutto


----------



## Sam (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non te la prendere a male, eh. Ho messo la faccina ridente perché non ho trovato la faccina di quello che si strappa i denti di bocca.
> 
> Dunque, ricapitoliamo.
> 
> ...


I babbuini! Ricordati dei babbuini!


----------



## UDG (15 Luglio 2022)

Il governo è caduto, si deve tornare a votare, basta prese in giro


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Un governo Amato appoggiato da tutti, farebbe sfregare ancora di più le mani alla Meloni. Cioè, Amato, dio mio...Come appoggiare un Prodi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Il governo è caduto, si deve tornare a votare, basta prese in giro


Immagino che grande scelta di voto..


----------



## ilPresidente (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Immagino che grande scelta di voto..


Qualsiasi scelta é meglio della dittatura in atto

siamo o non siamo demo-crazia?


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Immagino che grande scelta di voto..


Che ci metti un Governo tecnico per 8/9 mesi? Tanto vale anticipare le votazioni Novembre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che ci metti un Governo tecnico per 8/9 mesi? Tanto vale anticipare le votazioni Novembre.


A me frega meno di zero. Facessero come vogliono, io non voto.


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Luglio 2022)

Brutta roba la politica, è già partita la campagna elettorale a tutti i livelli; si torna a pesare ogni singola frase in base al responso degli spin doctor.
Anche con un meteorite in arrivo fra 8 ore, comunque sarebbero capaci di pensare alla miglior dichiarazione possibile.
Almeno nei film capita che, di fronte a una crisi più grande, i nemici diventino alleati. Nella vita politica vera è sempre e comunque royal rumble


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me frega meno di zero. Facessero come vogliono, io non voto.


Anche io non voto se per questo. Anche perché non saprei chi voltare sto giro.


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me frega meno di zero. Facessero come vogliono, io non voto.


Per la prima volta sto traballando seriamente sull'andare a votare (io sono (ero?) di quelli che vota sempre e comunque).

E siamo qui a ripetere la solitissima frase: 
che forse sia arrivata la volta buona che il popolo italiano, in blocco o quasi, si rifiuti di votare? 
Forse l'unico modo per dire in modo fortissimo: "politici italiani, vi squalifichiamo tutti".


----------



## UDG (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Immagino che grande scelta di voto..


Cosa suggerisci?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cosa suggerisci?


Io non voto.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

*
Il Giornale: Il M5S prova la retromarcia. Speravano che Draghi non facesse le dimissioni, così prendevano le distanze dal governo che rimaneva in carica, ma il piano non è riuscito. Si prevedono nuove uscite, dopo quella di Cinzia Leone entrata nel gruppo di Di Maio, ossia Alfonso Bonafede, Stefano Buffagni, Federico D'Incà e Giancarlo Cancelleri.*
*

*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Il M5S prova la retromarcia. Speravano che Draghi non facesse le dimissioni, così prendevano le distanze dal governo che rimaneva in carica, ma il piano non è riuscito. Si prevedono nuove uscite, dopo quella di Cinzia Leone entrata nel gruppo di Di Maio, ossia Alfonso Bonafede, Stefano Buffagni, Federico D'Incà e Giancarlo Cancelleri.*


Di Maio però sta facendo un favore a Conte, gli sta togliendo tutta la gente più invotabile e se gli toglie pure Bonafede, mancherebbero solo Taverna e Toninelli e poi potrebbe diventare pure un partito presentabile.


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta sto traballando seriamente sull'andare a votare (io sono (ero?) di quelli che vota sempre e comunque).
> 
> E siamo qui a ripetere la solitissima frase:
> che forse sia arrivata la volta buona che il popolo italiano, in blocco o quasi, si rifiuti di votare?
> Forse l'unico modo per dire in modo fortissimo: "politici italiani, vi squalifichiamo tutti".


A loro frega zero, si inventerebbero "siccome gli Italiani non sono stati responsabili e un Governo ci deve essere, rimaniamo con quello attuale".


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Votare è un DOVERE CIVICO.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Il M5S prova la retromarcia. Speravano che Draghi non facesse le dimissioni, così prendevano le distanze dal governo che rimaneva in carica, ma il piano non è riuscito. Si prevedono nuove uscite, dopo quella di Cinzia Leone entrata nel gruppo di Di Maio, ossia Alfonso Bonafede, Stefano Buffagni, Federico D'Incà e Giancarlo Cancelleri.*


Mercoledì ci ritroviamo con lo stesso minestrone,solo che anziché chiamarsi 5s si chiama insieme per il baratro


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Maio però sta facendo un favore a Conte, gli sta togliendo tutta la gente più invotabile e se gli toglie pure Bonafede, mancherebbero solo Taverna e Toninelli e poi potrebbe diventare pure un partito presentabile.


Nessun partito è presentabile con a capo Conte.


----------



## UDG (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non voto.


Io deciderò se darlo o meno in base a chi si presenta


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mercoledì ci ritroviamo con lo stesso minestrone,solo che anziché chiamarsi 5s si chiama insieme per il baratro


Non sarai deluso  . Draghi non ci sarà più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Maio però sta facendo un favore a Conte, gli sta togliendo tutta la gente più invotabile e se gli toglie pure Bonafede, mancherebbero solo Taverna e Toninelli e poi potrebbe diventare pure un partito presentabile.



Gli sta spurgando la fogna


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nessun partito è presentabile con a capo Conte.


Si ho dimenticato le virgolette, prendo sempre come metro di paragone gli altri partiti.


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mercoledì ci ritroviamo con lo stesso minestrone,solo che anziché chiamarsi 5s si chiama insieme per il baratro


Mi sa che siamo già oltre il baratro...


----------



## Albijol (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Il M5S prova la retromarcia. Speravano che Draghi non facesse le dimissioni, così prendevano le distanze dal governo che rimaneva in carica, ma il piano non è riuscito. Si prevedono nuove uscite, dopo quella di Cinzia Leone entrata nel gruppo di Di Maio, ossia Alfonso Bonafede, Stefano Buffagni, Federico D'Incà e Giancarlo Cancelleri.*


Praticamente nei 5 stelle rimangono Conte Grillo Putin e Medvedev?


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi sa che siamo già oltre il baratro...


Finché siamo qui a bestemmiare per cdk non lo siamo, ma siamo sulla strada


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Finché siamo qui a bestemmiare per cdk non lo siamo, ma siamo sulla strada


Lo siamo ma solo che ci tengono distratti... spesso mi domando: cosa farebbero i francesi al nostro posto con la nostra situazione?


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo siamo ma solo che ci tengono distratti... spesso mi domando: cosa farebbero i francesi al nostro posto con la nostra situazione?



I franzosi maledetti si sarebbero mossi tipo 20 anni fa, non ci si troverebbero in questa situazione.


----------



## sunburn (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I franzosi maledetti si sarebbero mossi tipo 20 anni fa, non ci si troverebbero in questa situazione.


Ultimi vent’anni: Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron. 
Se Roma piange, Parigi non ride…


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ultimi vent’anni: Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.
> Se Roma piange, Parigi non ride…



Ah, tu credi di essere vicino alla Francia come condizione?

Vedi gente venuta dalla comicità oppure ex-bibitari che vendevano lattine di aranciata a quelli del PSG?

Tu prendi ordini dalla Francia, e muto. Non credo che hai le idee chiare su come stiamo messi.

E da loro i delinquenti prima o poi li fanno fuori, noi andiamo a giro con Belluccone, eh. Fatto salvo per i criminali del PD, che cambiano 700 volte esponente per passarla liscia. Con decerebrati come noi è facile, nemmeno rubare le caramelle ai bambini.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*


L'UE che si lamenta di complotti e ingerenze nelle faccende interne degli stati....questa è la barzelletta dell'anno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

*Sky: "Comincia il Consiglio Nazionale M5S (ndr.. l'ennesimo...). Non è esclusa la decisione di ridare la fiducia a Draghi."*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: "Comincia il Consiglio Nazionale M5S (ndr.. l'ennesimo...). Non è esclusa la decisione di ridare la fiducia a Draghi."*


Ecco il nuovo presidente del consiglio




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo presidente del consiglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La moglie di Ivan


----------



## Devil man (15 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non voto.


Mi sorprende questa cosa....


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: "Comincia il Consiglio Nazionale M5S (ndr.. l'ennesimo...). Non è esclusa la decisione di ridare la fiducia a Draghi."*


Preparo i popcorn, per la figura di emme totale della classe politica italiana.


----------



## UDG (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: "Comincia il Consiglio Nazionale M5S (ndr.. l'ennesimo...). Non è esclusa la decisione di ridare la fiducia a Draghi."*


Sarebbe una figura clamorosa


----------



## sunburn (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, tu credi di essere vicino alla Francia come condizione?
> 
> Vedi gente venuta dalla comicità oppure ex-bibitari che vendevano lattine di aranciata a quelli del PSG?
> 
> ...


Non credo di essere vicino. È sotto gli occhi di tutto, giusto per dirne una, che i supermercati che prima erano a marchio italiano adesso sono a marchio francese(lo cito come emblema dello shopping francese in Italia).
Però non li citerei come esempio da seguire nella scelta dei governanti.


----------



## sunburn (15 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una figura clamorosa


Ma non credo che Draghi possa accettare di avere ancora il movimento al governo. Al massimo può accettare il gruppo dei fuoriusciti, se raggiunge una consistenza numerica di un certo tipo.
Comunque ieri leggevo che il rinvio delle dimissioni potrebbe essere dovuto solo a un importante vertice internazionale che si terrà fra qualche giorno nel quale non poteva esserci un PdC dimissionario, ma che la decisione di Draghi non cambierà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo presidente del consiglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speriamo che il treno passi sul "binario" giusto...


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo di essere vicino. È sotto gli occhi di tutto, giusto per dirne una, che i supermercati che prima erano a marchio italiano adesso sono a marchio francese(lo cito come emblema dello shopping francese in Italia).
> Però non li citerei come esempio da seguire nella scelta dei governanti.



Non li ho citati infatti, ho risposto all'amico Mika che si chiedeva cosa avrebbero fatto. Sicuramente sono pieni di banditi anche loro, ma noi facciamo proprio un altro sport. Non avrebbero dormito come stiamo facendo noi, ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che Draghi possa accettare di avere ancora il movimento al governo. *Al massimo può accettare il gruppo dei fuoriusciti, se raggiunge una consistenza numerica di un certo tipo.*
> Comunque ieri leggevo che il rinvio delle dimissioni potrebbe essere dovuto solo a un importante vertice internazionale che si terrà fra qualche giorno nel quale non poteva esserci un PdC dimissionario, ma che la decisione di Draghi non cambierà.



Entro mercoledì potrebbe palesarsi un'operazione alla Ciampolillo, anche oggi ne sono fuoriusciti due o tre dai Cinquestelle per raggiungere giggino.

Comunque sì, Draghi aveva già in programma un viaggio in Algeria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

Conte è uscito dal palazzo, sembra un uomo distrutto


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conte è uscito dal palazzo, sembra un uomo distrutto



Dalle bimbe alle bombe.


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "C'è la Russia dietro l'instabilità dei governi occidentali.
> Influenzare la politica interna è uno degli strumenti che usa, insieme alla disinformazione. Attori interni, che possono essere anche politici, possono essere parte degli sforzi che la Russia fa, con attacchi ibridi per destabilizzare l'Ue. Classificare gli attori politici spetta agli Stati membri, non a noi, ma osserviamo campagne di disinformazione condotte da attori statali e non. E la disinformazione del Cremlino a volte viene usata da partiti politici in Europa."*


Non c'è bisogno di scomodare la Russia per destabilizzare un Governo in Italia, i nostri Governi sono instabili da trent'anni.  Cadono più Governi che escrementi di piccioni da noi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Luglio 2022)

Draghi si presenta alle camere e il M5S gli da la fiducia.
Nel caso, la mia impressione iniziale dei tarallucci e vino si sarebbe rivelata corretta.
Tanto votare non conviene a nessuno fuor che alla Meloni, si resterà così e si tirera in lungo la legislatura fino all' ultimo giorno utile


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Draghi si presenta alle camere e il M5S gli da la fiducia.
> Nel caso, la mia impressione iniziale dei tarallucci e vino si sarebbe rivelata corretta.
> Tanto votare non conviene a nessuno fuor che alla Meloni, si resterà così e si tirera in lungo la legislatura fino all' ultimo giorno utile


ma a che pro votare la fiducia e poi bloccare i decreti?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma a che pro votare la fiducia e poi bloccare i decreti?


Infatti io penso che si sia tirata troppo la corda, da tutte le parti. Se si riuniscono fanno la figuraccia TUTTI, dai poltronari (e non solo loro) grillini, alla Lega, dal PD a Forza Italia fino a Draghi che si distruggerebbe l'intera reputazione.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti io penso che si sia tirata troppo la corda, da tutte le parti. Se si riuniscono fanno la figuraccia TUTTI, dai poltronari (e non solo loro) grillini, alla Lega, dal PD a Forza Italia fino a Draghi che si distruggerebbe l'intera reputazione.


Hanno una reputazione quelli che hai nominato?


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti io penso che si sia tirata troppo la corda, da tutte le parti. Se si riuniscono fanno la figuraccia TUTTI, dai poltronari (e non solo loro) grillini, alla Lega, dal PD a Forza Italia fino a Draghi che si distruggerebbe l'intera reputazione.



Ma che gliene frega delle figuracce. Gli fanno una pernacchia.

Finché non gli arriveranno le sprangate in faccia, questi crederanno di essere soli sulla faccia della Terra.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Dagli Usa e dalla Ue pressioni affinché Draghi resti a capo del governo.


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dagli Usa e dalla Ue pressioni affinché Draghi resti a capo del governo.


Oramai ci comandano.  se magari decidiamo di mettere qualcuno che a loro non va a genio ci chiedono di pagare i debiti della II guerra mondiale tutti di colpo.


----------



## UDG (15 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dagli Usa e dalla Ue pressioni affinché Draghi resti a capo del governo.


Alla fine ritira le dimissioni e dirà l'ho fatto per l'Italia


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Oramai ci comandano. * se magari decidiamo di mettere qualcuno che a loro non va a genio ci chiedono di pagare i debiti della II guerra mondiale tutti di colpo.



È sempre stato così. Siamo una Nazione a sovranità limitata.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Alla fine ritira le dimissioni e dirà l'ho fatto per l'Italia




Gli “chiederanno“ di ritirarle.


----------



## Devil man (15 Luglio 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oramai ci comandano.  se magari decidiamo di mettere qualcuno che a loro non va a genio ci chiedono di pagare i debiti della II guerra mondiale tutti di colpo.



Basta guardare lo spread. La bussola che ti porta sulla retta via.


----------



## Devil man (15 Luglio 2022)

Zaia che si preoccupa dei 230 miliardi del Pnrr... 

Sono così stupidi che hanno bisogno di Draghi per capire come spenderli ???


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Zaia che si preoccupa dei 230 miliardi del Pnrr...
> 
> Sono così stupidi che hanno bisogno di Draghi per capire come spenderli ???



Ha paura che senza Draghi la generosa UE li tagli.


----------



## Zenos (15 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Zaia che si preoccupa dei 230 miliardi del Pnrr...
> 
> Sono così stupidi che hanno bisogno di Draghi per capire come spenderli ???


Certo che si preoccupano,quelli sono soldi che danno con la mano destra e riprendono con la sinistra (cooperative,appalti)...veron ed unico motivo per cui è saltato il governo conte.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Mi sento frustrato.
> Senso di impotenza.
> ...


Non ne usciamo più,l'unica è prendersi su e andare all estero in un paese migliore di questo. Di sicuro c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta,siamo la fogna d'Europa.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non ne usciamo più,l'unica è prendersi su e andare all estero in un paese migliore di questo. Di sicuro c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta,siamo la fogna d'Europa.




L’Italia ha tanti problemi ma definirla una fogna mi sembra francamente eccessivo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Italia ha tanti problemi ma definirla una fogna mi sembra francamente eccessivo.



Hai ragione,siamo il cacatoio europeo.
Basti pensare alla disparità di trattamento per la questione clandestini tra noi (per qualche naufragio non dipeso da noi ma dove siamo passati come dei mostri) e la Spagna,che può addirittura permettersi di sparare a vista e affondare i barconi ricevendo addirittura i complimenti da tutta l'UE.

Così suona più chic e meno offensivo ?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai ragione,siamo il cacatoio europeo.
> Basti pensare alla disparità di trattamento per la questione clandestini tra noi (per qualche naufragio non dipeso da noi ma dove siamo passati come dei mostri) e la Spagna,che può addirittura permettersi di sparare a vista e affondare i barconi ricevendo addirittura i complimenti da tutta l'UE.
> 
> Così suona più chic e meno offensivo ?



Forse gli altri stanno meglio di noi anche perché hanno maggior considerazione del proprio Paese e non fanno solo chiacchiere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse gli altri stanno meglio di noi anche perché hanno maggior considerazione del proprio Paese.



Dovete iniziare ad aprire un pò gli occhi e riflettere sul perchè ormai la nostra considerazione sull'Italia sia ai minimi termini.
Siamo un paese che sta,giorno dopo giorno,affondando miseramente.

E con tutte le scialuppe che possiamo mettere in salvo per salvare il salvabile,tra cui quella per incentivare le nascite,quella per la creazione di veri posti di lavoro (associata a quella per ridurre i costi del lavoro),quella per la rinascita dell'industria italiana,quella per la riduzione della tassazione delle imprese,quella per ridurre il gap digitale tra noi e il resto del mondo,ecc.ecc.

Noi invece quali scialuppe di salvataggio stiamo calando in mare ?
Quelle lgbt,quelle dello ius soli o come minghia l'hanno rinominato,quelle del nuovo essere italiota-fluido,quelle sulla cannabis.
Queste sono le loro ultime battaglie "vitali"

Ora dimmi come fai ad avere maggiore considerazione di uno stato del genere.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovete iniziare ad aprire un pò gli occhi e riflettere sul perchè ormai la nostra considerazione sull'Italia sia ai minimi termini.
> Siamo un paese che sta,giorno dopo giorno,affondando miseramente.
> 
> E con tutte le scialuppe che possiamo mettere in salvo per salvare il salvabile,tra cui quella per incentivare le nascite,quella per la creazione di veri posti di lavoro (associata a quella per ridurre i costi del lavoro),quella per la rinascita dell'industria italiana,quella per la riduzione della tassazione delle imprese,quella per ridurre il gap digitale tra noi e il resto del mondo,ecc.ecc.
> ...



I miei occhi non sono aperti, sono spalancati.
Hai rilevato problemi reali che tutti, o quasi, conosciamo. Non ho grande considerazione della classe politica attuale ma ogni popolo ha il Governo che si merita. È inutile lamentarsi se poi uno non si prende nemmeno la briga di andare a votare per le amministrazioni comunali.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I miei occhi non sono aperti, sono spalancati.
> Hai rilevato problemi reali che tutti, o quasi, conosciamo. Non ho grande considerazione della classe politica attuale ma ogni popolo ha il Governo che si merita. È inutile lamentarsi se poi uno non si prende nemmeno la briga di andare a votare per le amministrazioni comunali.



E allora, a margine, forse hai notato il mio post dove parlavo di votare come "dovere civico".

In parecchi hanno abbaiato al "dovere civico" per difendere i delinquenti al governo in tema pandemia.

Ma poi, incredibilmente, lo stesso "dovere civico" diventa trascurabile e si preferisce non votare, lasciando sostanzialmente le cose come stanno.

A me queste scelte selettive mi danno tanto un senso di poca serietà e dignità nulla, per non parlare di pura trollaggine ideologica.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora, a margine, forse hai notato il mio post dove parlavo di votare come "dovere civico".
> 
> In parecchi hanno abbaiato al "dovere civico" per difendere i delinquenti al governo in tema pandemia.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente il tuo post non lo avevo visto ma condivido. In Italia tutti sanno criticare e vogliono, per esempio, energia a basso costo ma poi una larga parte si oppone al nucleare perché è pericoloso, all’eolico perché deturpa l’ambiente e così via.
Ora che ci troviamo con le pezze al c… si invocano miracoli.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha paura che senza Draghi la generosa UE li tagli.


Quei soldi arrivano man mano, al conseguimento di precisi obiettivi.

Lavorare per obiettivi non è esattamente il nostro forte. Rendicontare e pianificare, poi consuntivare di nuovo... naaaaaahh!!! Creare l'urgenza per vivere alla giornata e spese senza controllo è la via preferita.

Quasi, quasi invidio i piani quinquennali sovietici.

Quindi si. Si passa dal vituperato Draghi che faceva da Tutor a Macron & nuovi vertici teteski, alla nuova rivoluzione Luterana per togliere i soldi a Roma.

Lungimiranza sconfinata.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha paura che senza Draghi la generosa UE li tagli.


Ora, lasciamo perdere i padroni USA, togliete la parola Draghi dal discorso.. con un pincopallo qualunque (che poi sono una serie di pincopalli) perdiamo quel minimo di credibilità europea che abbiamo. 
Siamo già sotto Francia e Germania, almeno cerchiamo di essere il terzo paese europeo a comandare quantomeno sulle risorse che abbiamo a disposizione..
Spero che dietro le quinte, ci siano una serie di uomini/donne/ermafroditi, che contino qualcosa, perchè quelli sotto gli occhi di tutti sono un disastro.
Basta un Conte o un Giarrusso per finire sotto Spagna e poi Cipro.


----------



## UDG (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ora, lasciamo perdere i padroni USA, togliete la parola Draghi dal discorso.. con un pincopallo qualunque (che poi sono una serie di pincopalli) perdiamo quel minimo di credibilità europea che abbiamo.
> Siamo già sotto Francia e Germania, almeno cerchiamo di essere il terzo paese europeo a comandare quantomeno sulle risorse che abbiamo a disposizione..
> Spero che dietro le quinte, ci siano una serie di uomini/donne/ermafroditi, che contino qualcosa, perchè quelli sotto gli occhi di tutti sono un disastro.
> Basta un Conte o un Giarrusso per finire sotto Spagna e poi Cipro.


Brutto dirlo, ma l'ultimo presidente che si è fatto valere in politica estera è stato Berlusconi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Brutto dirlo, ma *l'ultimo presidente che si è fatto valere in politica estera è stato Berlusconi*




Che infatti è stato fatto fuori facilmente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

Avete letto la grandissima sviolinata che hanno fatto i giornali ameriggani a Lord Draghi ?


----------



## Milanoide (16 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovete iniziare ad aprire un pò gli occhi e riflettere sul perchè ormai la nostra considerazione sull'Italia sia ai minimi termini.
> Siamo un paese che sta,giorno dopo giorno,affondando miseramente.
> 
> E con tutte le scialuppe che possiamo mettere in salvo per salvare il salvabile,tra cui quella per incentivare le nascite,quella per la creazione di veri posti di lavoro (associata a quella per ridurre i costi del lavoro),quella per la rinascita dell'industria italiana,quella per la riduzione della tassazione delle imprese,quella per ridurre il gap digitale tra noi e il resto del mondo,ecc.ecc.
> ...


Al di là che alcune cose che tu auspichi stanno tentando di farle, ma non le si vuole vedere. (E quelli che hanno abolito la povertàh però hanno sabotato Industry 4.0 ?? Sarà perché si crede nella decrescita felice?)
E se invece questo modus operandi fosse espressione di:

A tutti i problemi seri ci pensa Draghi o qualsiasi tecnico, perché sono argomenti divisivi, le scelte sono ovvie, forzate e scontate, ma noi partiti della spensieratezza non vogliamo pagarne il prezzo nelle urne elettorali. I partiti protesteranno che sono stati esautorati dei loro poteri, ma in realtà ci sguazzano.

Rimangono le questioni identitarie. Le bandierine che ognuno pianta inseguendo un ideale o un elettorato (miope? Ignorante?).
LGBTeicczp : io sono troppo vecchio o distaccato per queste sensibilità. Ricordo però che Bertinotti ed il tema transgender furono il canto del cigno di quel partito.
Sembra che fra le nuove generazioni sia un tema sentito. 

Lo Ius Soli, Scholae, quercaxxochesia, in realtà è un tema importantissimo. Vuol dire pianificare ora quella che potrebbe essere la sensazione di identità e appartenenza della maggior parte dei futuri abitanti della penisola. Ed anche facendolo ci riuscirai solo in parte.
Ti scrive uno che se potesse tornerebbe agli Stati pre-unitari italiani dal punto di vista "etnico", per dirti quanto amo la diversità.
Ho vissuto in UK per due anni. Ho chiesto spesso a compagni di corso afro nati li quale cittadinanza si sentissero addosso. Avrei votato la Brexit, pur sapendo che non sarebbe servita ad un caxxo, solo a coltivare la nostalgia di un tempo andato per sempre.
Di quando l'erba era più verde...
(Ma se costruisci in impero mondiale andando in casa degli altri e creando il Commonwealth poi non ti puoi lamentare di quando il flusso si inverte).

Alla fine, pragmaticamente, i problemi li devi affrontare. Non ci vedo nessuno ad iniziare una pulizia etnica, se non a parole, sempre che sia auspicabile. Scrivo da cinico analista.

Vi sono modelli di integrazione diversi, dal relativismo britannico (e ti trovi l'assurdità di nicchie di Sharia che si fa spazio fra la Common Law) all' assimilazionismo francese. Entrambi con le loro porzioni di inefficacia perché applicati ipocritamente e contro voglia. 

Scegliamo la via del non fare perché gli altri musi non ci piacciono e lasciamo che i problemi esplodano ? (come al solito). Il tutto su un substrato di inefficienza e pressappochismo amministrativo, altro che la Francia! 
Io non dico sia facile, ma è doveroso provarci. 

La Cannabis: la via anti-proibizionista la proverei, se non altro per ridurre introiti alle mafie e affollamento delle carceri.
Dei residui di Cocaina che dagli anni '80 riempiono i fiumi che passano da Milano non ne parliamo? La cocaina è una droga molto diffusa nell'elettorato di destra, quello proibizionista. Tipica ipocrisia della destra. 
Bacchettona e puritana. Come quei Lord Inglesi fustigatori di costumi che venivano poi trovati in case equivoche indossando reggicalze...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Al di là che alcune cose che tu auspichi stanno tentando di farle, ma non le si vuole vedere. (E quelli che hanno abolito la povertàh però hanno sabotato Industry 4.0 ?? Sarà perché si crede nella decrescita felice?)
> E se invece questo modus operandi fosse espressione di:
> 
> A tutti i problemi seri ci pensa Draghi o qualsiasi tecnico, perché sono argomenti divisivi, le scelte sono ovvie, forzate e scontate, ma noi partiti della spensieratezza non vogliamo pagarne il prezzo nelle urne elettorali. I partiti protesteranno che sono stati esautorati dei loro poteri, ma in realtà ci sguazzano.
> ...



Stanno tentando di farle ? Ma chi e soprattutto cosa stanno tentando di fare per migliorare la situazione ?

Poi non metto in dubbio che per alcuni siano temi sentiti,ma se permetti,prima di pensare ai pochi e alle bandierine,penso neanche alla maggioranza,ma proprio a tutta la popolazione.
In Italia abbiamo dei problemi strutturali incredibili che nessuno,neanche Draghi,vuole tentare di sistemare.
Perchè ? Perchè è un ginepraio cresciuto dopo 20-30 anni di incredibili spese inutili,progetti fallimentari,soldi girati ad amici di amici,governi che,anno dopo anno,magari provavano a metterci una pezza e finivano per incasinare ancora di più la situazione.
Ora come provi ad infilarci le mani ti sporchi di  .

E comunque non venitemi a dire che possono pensare contemporaneamente ad uno ius soli e ad una flat tax perchè non è vero.
Uno perchè con un governo mapazzone come questo,non riuscirai a portare alla luce nessuna delle due proposte.
E due perchè anche fosse stato un governo unito,i nostri politici quando mai (nell'arco della loro intera vita) sono stati multitasking ?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Raga, ma avete notato un dettaglio non di poco conto? Si parla alla luce del sole, di tutte le pressioni che stanno facendo UE e USA.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, ma avete notato un dettaglio non di poco conto? Si parla alla luce del sole, di tutte le pressioni che stanno facendo UE e USA.


Forse significa che sono finiti gli amichetti Ue-Usa tra le nostre fila politiche, e sono rimasti solo vecchi prossimi alla morte, cani sciolti e giamburrasca.
Insomma dopo Mario non sanno su chi puntare anche loro


----------



## Milanoide (16 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stanno tentando di farle ? Ma chi e soprattutto cosa stanno tentando di fare per migliorare la situazione ?
> 
> Poi non metto in dubbio che per alcuni siano temi sentiti,ma se permetti,prima di pensare ai pochi e alle bandierine,penso neanche alla maggioranza,ma proprio a tutta la popolazione.
> In Italia abbiamo dei problemi strutturali incredibili che nessuno,neanche Draghi,vuole tentare di sistemare.
> ...


Draghi, o chi per lui, avrebbe bisogno della chiusura del parlamento e di un mandato di 15 anni per risolvere i problemi.
Si torna al tema del dispotismo illuminato.
In alcuni Stati fu necessario, in altri capaci di auto riformarsi non fu necessario. Il tessuto sociale fa la differenza. 

Il cuneo fiscale è il contraltare alla evasione fiscale. Crei il cuneo e lo allarghi perché vai a prendere i soldi alla fonte dove il gettito è sicuro, visto che dalla tassazione porti a casa poco.
Se riduci il cuneo fiscale riduci il gettito e dove li vai a prendere quei soldi?
Dagli evasori? Ma no, Salvini il pacifista del 9x19, della pace con la Russia ha come prossima priorità la pace fiscaleh! 
Devi andare a risolvere il problema evasione per ridurre il cuneo fiscale, ma è già impossibile. Il pacifista te lo ha disinnescato. La tassa sulla casa segue la stessa logica, una base imponibile larga e certa. Tutti i maggiori stati europei la hanno. Temi divisivi. E chi evade dice (giustamente) che non vuole pagare tasse per uno Stato inefficiente con una burocrazia pesante e dove dilaga l'assenteismo. Poi il cittadino italiota le tasse non le vorrebbe pagare a prescindere, perché è furbo e senza senso civico. 
Siamo prigionieri dei gestori balneari contro la delega al governo per la legge sulla concorrenza. Prigionieri dei taxisti. Siamo tutti prigionieri in Italia, poracci noi! Permetterai che chi si sente prigioniero del proprio corpo perché è nato col Pipino e voleva la farfallina o viceversa, ambisca a potersi liberare, no! 
Il PD pensa allo Ius Soli, la Lega alla Flat Tax. Una cosa identitaria alla volta, ad ognuno la sua. Alla cosa dell'altro si dice no.
Così è stato costruito il coacervo di leggi che dicono tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
È la nostra natura. Siamo così. L'alternativa è la guerra civile. Oppure proviamo a dividerci per regione. In questa tutti quelli che votano Lega. In quest'altra tutti quelli che votano PD. In quella ...
Ci sarebbe da divertirsi. Ogni dieci anni si tira una riga e si vede chi ha vinto il campionato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi, pensiero riportato da Repubblica: "Ci sono buone ragioni per andare via. Ma anche per restare."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi, pensiero riportato da Repubblica: "Ci sono buone ragioni per andare via. Ma anche per restare."*



Le palle citate da Sallusti... ne vedremo la consistenza...


----------



## UDG (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi, pensiero riportato da Repubblica: "Ci sono buone ragioni per andare via. Ma anche per restare."*


Questo ritira le dimissioni


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Forse significa che sono finiti gli amichetti Ue-Usa tra le nostre fila politiche, e sono rimasti solo vecchi prossimi alla morte, cani sciolti e giamburrasca.
> Insomma dopo Mario non sanno su chi puntare anche loro


Da una parte significa che sono veramente in crisi questi poteri forti, dall'altra, è che a vincere queste "battaglie" è chi agisce nell'ombra e non chi lo fa sotto gli occhi di tutti. Perciò, rimango dell'opinione che Draghi non rimane.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi, pensiero riportato da Repubblica: "Ci sono buone ragioni per andare via. Ma anche per restare."*



Per me, alla fine, resterà perchè - tranne la Meloni - nessuno vuole elezioni anticipate.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi, pensiero riportato da Repubblica: "Ci sono buone ragioni per andare via. Ma anche per restare."*


Ahahahahah. Dai dai, prepariamo i pop corn.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me, alla fine, resterà perchè - tranne la Meloni - nessuno vuole elezioni anticipate.


La Meloni secondo me spera nella reunion, è in una situazione win-win e più i partiti si smentiscono e più lei sale. Perché votare a settembre, dove c'è pure il bilancio da approvare, quando a marzo (o maggio) può fare il picco massimo?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Meloni secondo me spera nella reunion, è in una situazione win-win e più i partiti si smentiscono e più lei sale. Perché votare a settembre, dove c'è pure il bilancio da approvare, quando a marzo (o maggio) può fare il picco massimo?


E aggiungo che se veramente si riuniscono, ci sarà lo scoglio del DDL concorrenza alle camere, che metterà in disaccordo tutto il centrodestra e sarà di nuovo crisi-sceneggiata con ulteriore goduria della Meloni.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi, pensiero riportato da Repubblica: "Ci sono buone ragioni per andare via. Ma anche per restare."*



Ma ndove catzo vuoi andare anche tu, che ti arrivano a casa i bombardieri ammerigani e ti radono al suolo, stai buono lì.

E poi la Vonderkulen non ti fa più divertire facendoti mettere in divisa BSDM per prenderti a frustate.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma ndove catzo vuoi andare anche tu, che ti arrivano a casa i bombardieri ammerigani e ti radono al suolo, stai buono lì.
> 
> E poi la Vonderkulen non ti fa più divertire facendoti mettere in divisa BSDM per prenderti a frustate.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi, pensiero riportato da Repubblica: "Ci sono buone ragioni per andare via. Ma anche per restare."*


l'unico motivo per restare è il posto nel bunker


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

la coalizione che farà risorgere il paese


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la coalizione che farà risorgere il paese




Non so se rendo l'idea.
Al duo poi manca il marito fluido di lei e la ragazza di quello dei maneskin,poi siamo al completo


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Letta: " M5S ritorni mercoledì per rilanciare il governo. Se si terranno le elezioni il 25 settembre, noi ci saremo e combatteremo con determinazione".

Lega tramite Molinari e Romeo: "Letta ha fatto di tutto per spaccare la maggioranza con Ius Scholae, DDL Zan e droga libera ed ora chiede unità?".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: " M5S ritorni mercoledì per rilanciare il governo. Se si terranno le elezioni il 25 settembre, noi ci saremo e combatteremo con determinazione".
> 
> Lega tramite Molinari e Romeo: "Letta ha fatto di tutto per spaccare la maggioranza con Ius Scholae, DDL Zan e droga libera ed ora chiede unità?".*


Che spettacolo! Il governo peggiore e più trash della storia.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Patuanelli (M5S): "Se Conte chiede di dimetterci, lo faremo all'istante".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: " M5S ritorni mercoledì per rilanciare il governo. Se si terranno le elezioni il 25 settembre, noi ci saremo e combatteremo con determinazione".*



Va bene che hanno 0 dignità,ma non credo che mercoledi arrivino a dire : "abbiamo scherzato,restiamo all'interno del governo" 
Questo li porterebbe direttamente sotto il 10%


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Primi cambi di idea.

Boschi (IV): "Draghi-bis anche con M5S se si convincono".*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: " M5S ritorni mercoledì per rilanciare il governo. Se si terranno le elezioni il 25 settembre, noi ci saremo e combatteremo con determinazione".
> 
> Lega tramite Molinari e Romeo: "Letta ha fatto di tutto per spaccare la maggioranza con Ius Scholae, DDL Zan e droga libera ed ora chiede unità?".*


La Meloni sta squirtando a fiumi


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi cambi di idea.
> 
> Boschi (IV): "Draghi-bis anche con M5S se si convincono".*


Un consiglio, se si faranno le elezioni statevene a casa. Se avete la ragazza fatevi una tr....a o leggetevi un libro o guardatevi un film di Totò. In caso contrare ne pentirete amaramente.

Fanno schifo TUTTI!

Io, se dovessi proprio andarci, voterò un piccolo partito. Meglio un voto buttato che uno solo a queste melme.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un consiglio, se si faranno le elezioni statevene a casa. Se avete la ragazza fatevi una tr....a o leggetevi un libro o guardatevi un film di Totò. In caso *contrare *ne pentirete amaramente.
> 
> Fanno schifo TUTTI!
> 
> Io, se dovessi proprio andarci, voterò un piccolo partito. Meglio un voto buttato che uno solo a queste melme.


contrario*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Minzolini parla di "ombre russe" sulla crisi in Italia.

In sintesi, è una "guerra" tra USA e Russia per l'Italia, al fine di mettere un premier che supporti una delle due potenze.*


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi cambi di idea.
> 
> Boschi (IV): "Draghi-bis anche con M5S se si convincono".*



Mancava la Grande Meretrice di Babilonia.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Minzolini parla di "ombre russe" sulla crisi in Italia.
> 
> In sintesi, è una "guerra" tra USA e Russia per l'Italia, al fine di mettere un premier che supporti una delle due potenze.*



Ma infatti era stato ampiamente previsto che ci saremmo beccati 'sta guerra in faccia.

E così sia, aspetto con ansia i Satan 2.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: Unica possibilità che Draghi resti è che venga confermata l'intera maggioranza di unità nazionale, compresi i M5S, a dispetto di quello che vuole il centrodestra. *


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi cambi di idea.
> 
> Boschi (IV): "Draghi-bis anche con M5S se si convincono".*


IV lo ha sempre detto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Meloni secondo me spera nella reunion, è in una situazione win-win e più i partiti si smentiscono e più lei sale. Perché votare a settembre, dove c'è pure il bilancio da approvare, quando a marzo (o maggio) può fare il picco massimo?



Per me la Meloni è sopravvalutata, più del 20% non credo prenderà in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me la Meloni è sopravvalutata, più del 20% non credo prenderà in un modo o nell'altro


Pure per me, al massimo 25%. Con alta astensione non potrà fare chissà cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Tajani (FI): "Draghi-bis senza M5S o voto".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tajani (FI): "Draghi-bis senza M5S o voto".*


Tutti questi centristi si stanno schierando contro l'unico argine a questo schifo di governo, al punto da preferire il voto. Chissà che porcate di inciuci faranno, anche dopo le elezioni.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mario Draghi annuncia le sue dimissioni. Al via la crisi di governo.
> 
> *"Questa sera rassegnerò le mie dimissioni nelle mani del Presidente della Repubblica - si legge nella nota -. Le votazioni di oggi in Parlamento sono un fatto molto significativo dal punto di vista politico. La maggioranza di unità nazionale che ha sostenuto questo governo dalla sua creazione non c’è più. È venuto meno il patto di fiducia alla base dell’azione di governo".
> 
> Mattarella respinge le dimissioni per parlamentizzare la crisi mercoledì prossimo in parlamento.*


Ovviamente si farà in modo e maniera che tutto rimanga così com'è: hanno tutti paura di andare al voto ed ancor di più ne hanno di governare prendendosi delle responsabilità in un periodo storico così critico sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Molto più comodo continuare a fare campagna elettorale e addossare ogni colpa a Draghi...e poi con agosto e le ferie alle porte li voglio proprio vedere i nostri "instancabili" politici aprire seriamente una crisi.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Crisi di governo fermerà invio di armi in Ucraina".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Crisi di governo fermerà invio di armi in Ucraina".*



Pensiamo sempre agli stupidi ucraini,mai agli italiani che rischieranno, per l'ennesima volta,di ritrovarsi a cù a terra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Crisi di governo fermerà invio di armi in Ucraina".*



Immagino che gli ucraini stessi ne saranno disperati... due fuciletti magari anche scarichi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mancava la Grande Meretrice di Babilonia.



Si era tutta ringalluzzita perché si faceva schiacciare dall'attore figo, si era anche palesemente rifatta sull'onda dell'entusiasmo.

Ora sembra che Berruti l'abbia cornificata sul set di un film erotico straniero, e sta tornando ad essere la frustrata di prima


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Crisi di governo fermerà invio di armi in Ucraina".*




Quindi la crisi è davvero colpa di Putin


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi la crisi è davvero colpa di Putin


Veramente Putin ha solo da perderci, visto che le nostre armi se le fregavano dai cespugli


----------



## ignaxio (16 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Veramente Putin ha solo da perderci, visto che le nostre armi se le fregavano dai cespugli



Se le fregava o gliele vendevano?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2694


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>



Più che con Putin sarebbe da fare il meme con Erdogan, da dittatore a gran amicone...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2694


Ma come, Conte non era l'avvocato eroe del popolo anti-populista? Ora è pro-Putin? Sono confuso.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Grande elogio del Giornale a Renzi, per aver criticato l'"avvocaticchio" Conte e la raccolta firme pro-Draghi.*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Su ansa titolone con sindaci e imprese per andare avanti con Mario, peccato i sindaci siano 11


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grande elogio del Giornale a Renzi, per aver criticato l'"avvocaticchio" Conte e la raccolta firme pro-Draghi.*


Perchè non fanno tornare Minzolini al TG1? Tanto è appecorato come la Maggioni, ma almeno con i suoi editoriali pro-Berlusconi faceva ridere.





Ieri tra l'altro, lo hanno pure intervistato al TG1.


----------



## UDG (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Crisi di governo fermerà invio di armi in Ucraina".*


Meglio non aspettiamo altro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2022)

Tutto sto odio per Conte me lo fa ritornare simpatico. Se non fosse uno scemo tirerebbe dritto e il suo 10% lo porterebbe a casa al prossimo giro di elezioni. Capace che prende più voti di Salvini


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutto sto odio per Conte me lo fa ritornare simpatico. Se non fosse uno scemo tirerebbe dritto e il suo 10% lo porterebbe a casa al prossimo giro di elezioni.


Lui alla fine è solamente un burattino, come tutti lì dentro, che rispetto agli altri ha avuto la fortuna di diventare presidente del consiglio alla prima esperienza politica. Ma, lì dentro, non lo reputo peggiore di nessuno, personalmente. Cioè, ditemi in cosa Renzi, Salvini e compagnia sarebbero meglio di lui. E non venitemi a parlare di ideali, perché se si parlasse di quello, il governo Draghi sarebbe stato supportato solamente dal PD e basta.

Anzi, al suo primo mandato è stato forse il primo premier presentabile della seconda repubblica, poi si è venduto al PD, diventando una macchietta ed è diventato l'eroe di chi adesso è tornato a criticarlo. Non è il bene, ma nemmeno IL male (come vogliono far credere, al fine di assolversi, coloro assieme a lui ha contribuito e sta contribuendo a distruggere il paese), che è ben altro e sta ben al di sopra di chi fa la figurina lì dentro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lui alla fine è solamente un burattino, come tutti lì dentro, che rispetto agli altri ha avuto la fortuna di diventare presidente del consiglio alla prima esperienza politica. Ma, lì dentro, non lo reputo peggiore di nessuno, personalmente. Cioè, ditemi in cosa Renzi, Salvini e compagnia sarebbero meglio di lui. E non venitemi a parlare di ideali, perché se si parlasse di quello, il governo Draghi sarebbe stato supportato solamente dal PD e basta.
> 
> Anzi, al suo primo mandato è stato forse il primo premier presentabile della seconda repubblica, poi si è venduto al PD, diventando una macchietta ed è diventato l'eroe di chi adesso è tornato a criticarlo. Non è il bene, ma nemmeno IL male (come vogliono far credere, al fine di assolversi, coloro assieme a lui ha contribuito e sta contribuendo a distruggere il paese), che è ben altro e sta ben al di sopra di chi fa la figurina lì dentro.




Purtroppo tra alleanza col PD e l'assurdità del lockdown Conte è invotabile a priori, un peccato perché in genere quando uno si prende i peggio insulti da tutto il ciarpame politico attuale e dai giornali, vuol dire che sta facendo qualcosa di giusto.

Non è un caso che Conte è diventato "statista" proprio durante alleanza PD e lockdown. Le peggio schifezze proprio. Funziona tutto al contrario


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo tra alleanza col PD e l'assurdità del lockdown Conte è invotabile a priori, un peccato perché in genere quando uno si prende i peggio insulti da tutto il ciarpame politico attuale e dai giornali, vuol dire che sta facendo qualcosa di giusto.
> 
> Non è un caso che Conte è diventato "statista" proprio durante alleanza PD e lockdown. Le peggio schifezze proprio. Funziona tutto al contrario



Se è furbo, ripercorrerà le orme di Salvini, questo Salvini.

Se è furbo.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come, Conte non era l'avvocato eroe del popolo anti-populista? Ora è pro-Putin? Sono confuso.


Ma chi ha mai detto una cosa del genere?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo tra alleanza col PD e l'assurdità del lockdown Conte è invotabile a priori, un peccato perché in genere quando uno si prende i peggio insulti da tutto il ciarpame politico attuale e dai giornali, vuol dire che sta facendo qualcosa di giusto.
> 
> Non è un caso che Conte è diventato "statista" proprio durante alleanza PD e lockdown. Le peggio schifezze proprio. Funziona tutto al contrario


Preciso che neanch'io lo voterei, la mia è un'analisi lucida, come appunto le tue. Sicuramente se Conte si ritrovasse di nuovo al culmine della sua fase politica ripeterebbe tutto ciò che ha fatto. Ma obiettivamente, chi dice di essere migliore di lui, quando si è ritrovato a prendere decisioni drastiche, ha preferito appecorarsi, piuttosto che andare "contro".

La Meloni, semplicemente, ha avuto la fortuna di non essere chiamata in causa a supportare il governo Draghi, perchè c'erano già i numeri, ma se mancavano si sarebbe fatta presente pure lei che da furbacchiona si è tirata fuori.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti questi centristi si stanno schierando contro l'unico argine a questo schifo di governo, al punto da preferire il voto. Chissà che porcate di inciuci faranno, anche dopo le elezioni.



LOL, ma davvero pensi che Conte e il M5S siano argine a Draghi? È proprio vero che la gente ha la memoria di un giorno


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Preciso che neanch'io lo voterei, la mia è un'analisi lucida, come appunto le tue. Sicuramente se Conte si ritrovasse di nuovo al culmine della sua fase politica ripeterebbe tutto ciò che ha fatto. Ma obiettivamente, chi dice di essere migliore di lui, quando si è ritrovato a prendere decisioni drastiche, ha preferito appecorarsi, piuttosto che andare "contro".
> 
> La Meloni, semplicemente, ha avuto la fortuna di non essere chiamata in causa a supportare il governo Draghi, perchè c'erano già i numeri, ma se mancavano si sarebbe fatta presente pure lei che da furbacchiona si è tirata fuori.



Anche senza 5S c'erano i numeri


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se è furbo, ripercorrerà le orme di Salvini, questo Salvini.
> 
> Se è furbo.


Mah, per me è finito, alla fine è pur sempre un novellino, un improvvisato e non ha consiglieri buoni alle spalle e non se n'è cercato uno buono, al posto di Casalino che è una macchietta. Salvini aveva Morisi che condivideva gli stessi gusti di Casalino, ma era indubbiamente più efficace. Se notate, da quando non c'è più quello lì, il segretario della Lega è calato parecchio nella comunicazione in generale.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche senza 5S c'erano i numeri


Appunto, una ragione in più per la Meloni di non supportarlo. Io parlavo di una situazione dove non ci sarebbero stati i numeri, cosa avrebbe fatto la Meloni.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto, una ragione in più per la Meloni di non supportarlo. Io parlavo di una situazione dove non ci sarebbero stati i numeri, cosa avrebbe fatto la Meloni.


Non sarebbe entrata. Io, personalmente, sarei entrato però


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, per me è finito, alla fine è pur sempre un novellino, un improvvisato e non ha consiglieri buoni alle spalle e non se n'è cercato uno buono, al posto di Casalino che è una macchietta. Salvini aveva Morisi che condivideva gli stessi gusti di Casalino, ma era indubbiamente più efficace. Se notate, da quando non c'è più quello lì, il segretario della Lega è calato parecchio nella comunicazione in generale.



Dipende da quanto vuole sfasciarsi la testa.

Premesso che questa per me è la classica crisi pianificata e pilotata al fine di percularci e distrarre per l'ennesima volta il popolo belante, Gonde ha la chance di essere solo l'ultimo "picconatore", per poi acquietarsi ed unirsi al già citato Salvini, Renzi, Di Maio, e compagnia bella.

Uno che camperà di rendita col poco clamore sollevato e poi verrà arruolato nella truppa oltraggiosa di quelli che stanno di qua o di là a discrezione. Il prossimo forse sarà Di Battista.

Sono questi i personaggi che fanno più comodo al governo ombra.

Ma a quanto pare il popolo itagliano ne ha bisogno come l'acqua per un assetato nel deserto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lui alla fine è solamente un burattino, come tutti lì dentro, che rispetto agli altri ha avuto la fortuna di diventare presidente del consiglio alla prima esperienza politica. Ma, lì dentro, non lo reputo peggiore di nessuno, personalmente. Cioè, ditemi in cosa Renzi, Salvini e compagnia sarebbero meglio di lui. E non venitemi a parlare di ideali, perché se si parlasse di quello, il governo Draghi sarebbe stato supportato solamente dal PD e basta.
> 
> Anzi, al suo primo mandato è stato forse il primo premier presentabile della seconda repubblica, poi si è venduto al PD, diventando una macchietta ed è diventato l'eroe di chi adesso è tornato a criticarlo. Non è il bene, ma nemmeno IL male (come vogliono far credere, al fine di assolversi, coloro assieme a lui ha contribuito e sta contribuendo a distruggere il paese), che è ben altro e sta ben al di sopra di chi fa la figurina lì dentro.



A me Renzi sta tremendamente sulle 00,mai l'ho votato e mai lo voterò,ma la dentro è superiore a tutti quanti.
E per un semplice motivo : nonostante al momento abbia un partitino al 3%,è ancora in grado di muovere i fili.
E' un pò come il Marotta della politica.

Letta è un mollaccione che non serve a nulla,se non andare dietro alle minghiate lgbt/immigrazione selvaggia.
Salvini senza Morisi è inutile.
Berlusconi ormai si è trasformato in un cyborg e conta poco e nulla. Tajani,suo successore (?),è un altro che non riuscirebbe a convincere neanche il suo vicino di casa a prestargli un cucchiaino di zucchero.
Bersani ...beh,è bersani ! ed è ancora indaffarato a tentare di smacchiare il giaguaro.
Conte è un principiante che ancora non ha imparato a conoscere il mondo oscuro che si nasconde dietro la politica.
Calenda si è dimostrato un bullo buono a nulla.

Rimane la Meloni che ancora non l'abbiamo vista veramente al'opera se non 15 anni fa nel governo berlusconi.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti questi centristi si stanno schierando contro l'unico argine a questo schifo di governo, al punto da preferire il voto. Chissà che porcate di inciuci faranno, anche dopo le elezioni.


Tendi a dimenticare come si faccia politica. Con questa posizione Lega e Forza Italia ottengono diverse cose: col Draghi bis senza grillini spostano l'asse verso il Centrodestra, e inoltre, con un governo senza grillini o elezioni subito, rompono il campo largo PD-5S. In tal modo, il CDX, non solo vincerebbe le elezioni (lo farebbe anche col campo largo), ma avrebbe anche una maggioranza bulgara mai vista nella storia delle elezioni del nostro Paese.
Questa è la simulazione di You Trend di ieri (e dà un CDX sul 45-46, che secondo me è sottovalutato perché il partito di "moda", FDI, acchiappa sempre gli indecisi negli ultimi 15 gg):

Nemmeno De Gasperi ha avuto una tale Maggioranza (circa il 60% dei seggi). Così, dunque, il centrodestra di governo o orienta il governo a Destra, o va al voto, spaccando gli avversari. Significa fare politica. Non è necessario vedere sempre complotti


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tendi a dimenticare come si faccia politica. Con questa posizione Lega e Forza Italia ottengono diverse cose: col Draghi bis senza grillini spostano l'asse verso il Centrodestra, e inoltre, con un governo senza grillini o elezioni subito, rompono il campo largo PD-5S. In tal modo, il CDX, non solo vincerebbe le elezioni (lo farebbe anche col campo largo), ma avrebbe anche una maggioranza bulgara mai vista nella storia delle elezioni del nostro Paese.
> Questa è la simulazione di You Trend di ieri (e dà un CDX sul 45-46, che secondo me è sottovalutato perché il partito di "moda", FDI, acchiappa sempre gli indecisi negli ultimi 15 gg):
> 
> Nemmeno De Gasperi ha avuto una tale Maggioranza (circa il 60% dei seggi). Così, dunque, il centrodestra di governo o orienta il governo a Destra, o va al voto, spaccando gli avversari. Significa fare politica. Non è necessario vedere sempre complotti



Ps. Per altro la simulazione dà per scontato che Azione e sinistra radicale vadano col PD se non va coi 5S, ma non è scontato, Azione potrebbe andare da sola, rafforzando ulteriormente la maggioranza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha mai detto una cosa del genere?



Conte dio progressista? Lo diceva solamente tutto il mondo, opinione pubblica, twitter stampa e governi alleati, nel 2020, durante il governo giallorosso


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tendi a dimenticare come si faccia politica. Con questa posizione Lega e Forza Italia ottengono diverse cose: col Draghi bis senza grillini* spostano l'asse verso il Centrodestra*, e inoltre, con un governo senza grillini o elezioni subito, rompono il campo largo PD-5S. In tal modo, il CDX, non solo vincerebbe le elezioni (lo farebbe anche col campo largo), ma avrebbe anche una maggioranza bulgara mai vista nella storia delle elezioni del nostro Paese.
> Questa è la simulazione di You Trend di ieri (e dà un* CDX sul 45-46*, che secondo me è sottovalutato perché il partito di "moda", FDI, acchiappa sempre gli indecisi negli ultimi 15 gg):
> 
> Nemmeno De Gasperi ha avuto una tale Maggioranza (circa il 60% dei seggi). Così, dunque, il centrodestra di governo o orienta il governo a Destra, o va al voto, spaccando gli avversari. Significa fare politica. Non è necessario vedere sempre complotti


Un governo Draghi di centrodestra è un ossimoro, non verrebbe mai alla luce, per questo Draghi vuole per forza il M5S. Specie per il fatto del DL concorrenza, al quale il centrodestra è contrario e porterebbe ad una nuova crisi. Draghi sa il fatto suo.

La mia interpretazione comunque è che ormai il voto non è temuto più da nessuno così tanto, visto che per l'opposizione tardare il voto significherebbe più voti alla Meloni e meno a loro e se si andasse a votare a settembre, significherebbe metterla anche in difficoltà per la questione del bilancio e perciò dovrà fare un governo in fretta e furia. C'è solo uno che teme veramente le elezioni, basti guardare il tono allarmista che ha nelle interviste, ed è Luigi Di Maio, che andrebbe al voto con un partito nuovo di zecca e probabilmente sarà già tanto se lo voteranno in tutta Pomigliano.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A me Renzi sta tremendamente sulle 00,mai l'ho votato e mai lo voterò,ma la dentro è superiore a tutti quanti.
> E per un semplice motivo : *nonostante al momento abbia un partitino al 3%,è ancora in grado di muovere i fili.*
> E' un pò come il Marotta della politica.
> 
> ...


Renzi, semplicemente è l'attore che interpreta la parte di colui che muove veramente i fili, è diverso. Avete visto quanti soldi riceve nel suo contocorrente? È un burattino governato da tutte le lobby possibili e immaginarie.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

*Sky TG24: Confronto nel M5S, ma Draghi-bis si allontana. 

Intanto, alle 18:30 assemblea congiunta con Conte.*


----------



## sunburn (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un governo Draghi di centrodestra è un ossimoro, non verrebbe mai alla luce, per questo Draghi vuole per forza il M5S. Specie per il fatto del DL concorrenza, al quale il centrodestra è contrario e porterebbe ad una nuova crisi. Draghi sa il fatto suo.
> 
> La mia interpretazione comunque è che ormai il voto non è temuto più da nessuno così tanto, visto che per l'opposizione tardare il voto significherebbe più voti alla Meloni e meno a loro e se si andasse a votare a settembre, significherebbe metterla anche in difficoltà per la questione del bilancio e perciò dovrà fare un governo in fretta e furia. C'è solo uno che teme veramente le elezioni, basti guardare il tono allarmista che ha nelle interviste, ed è Luigi Di Maio, che andrebbe al voto con un partito nuovo di zecca e probabilmente sarà già tanto se lo voteranno in tutta Pomigliano.


Il voto è temuto da tutti, nessuno escluso, perché nessuno vuole governare in prima persona nei prossimi 8-9 mesi. Io avevo ipotizzato una pioggia di cetrioloni per noi cittadini nell’autunno 2022, e ancora non c’era stata l’invasione dell’Ucraina da parte della Russia. Aggiungiamoci i mesi di siccità che stiamo vivendo che daranno un’altra mazzata al settore agro-alimentare e di conseguenza alle nostre tasche.
Io penso che nessuno là dentro abbia le competenze e le conoscenze, non dico per evitare ma anche solo per limitare i danni. E, fondamentalmente, penso che anche loro siano consapevoli di non avere la più pallida idea di come gestire le crisi che stiamo attraversando e che sono destinate a peggiorare a breve.
Di una cosa sono certo: chiunque sarà al governo nei prossimi mesi sarà condannato a una damnatio memoriae eterna da parte dell’opinione pubblica e nessun politico vorrà esserne vittima.


----------



## Andris (16 Luglio 2022)

Draghi vada a fare il ministro dell'Economia, così lì può fare senza apparire e concertare come piace a lui.
scommetto che molti neanche sanno chi sia attualmente il ministro...uno ombra come Lamorgese, Giovannini e Messa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky TG24: Confronto nel M5S, ma Draghi-bis si allontana.
> 
> Intanto, alle 18:30 assemblea congiunta con Conte.*



Fidarsi dei 5S è come fidarsi di Bruto durante le Idi di Marzo. Io di certo non mi fido.
Da qui a mercoledì cambieranno idea almeno 10 volte.

A questo punto è veramente tutto nelle mani del CDX. o tirano dritto con il veto sui 5S, che Draghi e il PD non possono accettare, o anche loro si piegheranno alle compassionevoli suppliche di Mattarella e la Von Der Lyen.
Renzi e la Boschi già si sono messi a 90 (e lei una certa esperienza ce l'ha...)


----------



## Mika (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fidarsi dei 5S è come fidarsi di Bruto durante le Idi di Marzo. Io di certo non mi fido.
> Da qui a mercoledì cambieranno idea almeno 10 volte.
> 
> A questo punto è veramente tutto nelle mani del CDX. o tirano dritto con il veto sui 5S, che Draghi e il PD non possono accettare, o anche loro si piegheranno alle compassionevoli suppliche di Mattarella e la Von Der Lyen.
> Renzi e la Boschi già si sono messi a 90 (e lei una certa esperienza ce l'ha...)


Secondo me sto giro niente governo-bis. Sto giro si FI e che Lega non si uniranno ad un Draghi bis con il M5S. Hanno tutto da guadagnarci ad andare al voto a ottobre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me sto giro niente governo-bis. Sto giro si FI e che Lega non si uniranno ad un Draghi bis con il M5S. Hanno tutto da guadagnarci ad andare al voto a ottobre.



Sulle elezioni incombe la pesante variabile astensione.
Il CDX vincerà sicuramente a meno di colpi di scena clamorosi, ma la possibile astensione record potrebbe azzoppare i numeri per la governabilità.

Con l'astensione a rimetterci è sempre il CDX, perché quelli del CSX vanno a votare sempre e comunque.
E poi a ottobre potrebbe sempre esserci di mezzo ancora il covid, sicuramente il CSX si giocherà la carta a favore per favorire l'astensione.


----------



## Mika (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sulle elezioni incombe la pesante variabile astensione.
> Il CDX vincerà sicuramente a meno di colpi di scena clamorosi, ma la possibile astensione record potrebbe azzoppare i numeri per la governabilità.
> 
> Con l'astensione a rimetterci è sempre il CDX, perché quelli del CSX vanno a votare sempre e comunque.
> E poi a ottobre potrebbe sempre esserci di mezzo ancora il covid, sicuramente il CSX si giocherà la carta a favore per favorire l'astensione.


Infatti io ho deciso di non astenermi, se mi astengo e vince il CSX e torna il M5S al governo con suoi ministri sarei colpevole anche io che non ho votato contro sti qui. Devo votare il meno peggio (il che è difficile eh...) ma diciamo che l'alleanza PD-M5S-Italia Viva l'ho vista all'opera e mi basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti io ho deciso di non astenermi, se mi astengo e vince il CSX e torna il M5S al governo con suoi ministri sarei colpevole anche io che non ho votato contro sti qui. Devo votare il meno peggio (il che è difficile eh...) ma diciamo che l'alleanza PD-M5S-Italia Viva l'ho vista all'opera e mi basta.



Neanche io ho voglia di votare, zero proprio, mi fa schifo solo pensarci di dare un voto a questa gente. Ma astensione= voto al PD-5S
Questo deve essere chiaro prima di prendere la decisione. E non dico che sia sbagliata, è solo complicato per chi non si sente di appartenere a questo schieramento.
Per chi vuole votare PD convintamente ha due scelte, o va a votare oppure sta a casa


----------



## Swaitak (16 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Draghi vada a fare il ministro dell'Economia, così lì può fare senza apparire e concertare come piace a lui.
> scommetto che molti neanche sanno chi sia attualmente il ministro...uno ombra come Lamorgese, Giovannini e Messa


come no , è sempre sui tg a parlare di crescita economica nonostante tutto e tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

*ADNKronos: Dopo il consiglio M5S, passi avanti dei governisti per ricucire la frattura e dare la fiducia a Draghi.*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Di Maio: Se salta il Governo Draghi salta il tetto massimo al gas a livello europeo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *ADNKronos: Dopo il consiglio M5S, passi avanti dei governisti per ricucire la frattura e dare la fiducia a Draghi.*



Siamo a 40 pagine e vorrei aprire un nuovo topic, ma con questi che cambiano idea ad ogni consiglio non si può...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *ADNKronos: Dopo il consiglio M5S, passi avanti dei governisti per ricucire la frattura e dare la fiducia a Draghi.*



Lo chiede l’Europa


----------



## Mika (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *ADNKronos: Dopo il consiglio M5S, passi avanti dei governisti per ricucire la frattura e dare la fiducia a Draghi.*


Devono convincere Lega e Forza Italia a continuare con loro però e a me pare che non sembra. Sta di fatto che saranno gli ultimi mesi di 5S la. Tra un anno non li votano.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Siamo a 40 pagine e vorrei aprire un nuovo topic, ma con questi che cambiano idea ad ogni consiglio non si può...




Tutta fuffa perchè alla fine, secondo me, Draghi resta concedendo qualcosa ai grillini.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sulle elezioni incombe la pesante variabile astensione.
> Il CDX vincerà sicuramente a meno di colpi di scena clamorosi, *ma la possibile astensione record potrebbe azzoppare i numeri per la governabilità*.
> 
> Con l'astensione a rimetterci è sempre il CDX, perché quelli del CSX vanno a votare sempre e comunque.
> E poi a ottobre potrebbe sempre esserci di mezzo ancora il covid, sicuramente il CSX si giocherà la carta a favore per favorire l'astensione.


Io non escluderei che il M5S possa far parte anche di un governo di cdx (senza Forza Italia). Anzi, come dico da mesi qui, vedo molto probabile un'alleanza tra Meloni e M5S. Conte poi non si sta facendo problemi di andare contro il PD in questo momento. La Meloni vuole governare, basti vedere tutti i viaggi che ha fatto quest'anno.


----------



## Mika (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutta fuffa perchè alla fine, secondo me, Draghi resta concedendo qualcosa ai grillini.


Secondo me no, se ci sarà Draghi-bis sarà senza M5S


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, se ci sarà Draghi-bis sarà senza M5S


Mattarella farà di tutto per non avere un governo a destra senza i piddino-grillini assieme. Più probabile Amato e di nuovo tutti dentro, a questo punto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non escluderei che il M5S possa far parte anche di un governo di cdx (senza Forza Italia). Anzi, come dico da mesi qui, vedo molto probabile un'alleanza tra Meloni e M5S. Conte poi non si sta facendo problemi di andare contro il PD in questo momento. La Meloni vuole governare, basti vedere tutti i viaggi che ha fatto quest'anno.



Ci vuole ancora un po' di tempo per i governi rossoneri della Concita , per ora si sta profilando un Toti-Di Maio che è comunque un bel mostriciattolo, un passo alla volta nel laboratorio Frankenstein


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, se ci sarà Draghi-bis sarà senza M5S



Si tratta di pochi mesi ancora. Secondo i 5S resteranno per “senso di responsabilità“.


----------



## Mika (16 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si tratta di pochi mesi ancora. Secondo i 5S resteranno per “senso di responsabilità“.


Ora si chiama così il "finire la legistlatura per prendere la pensione da politico"? (o come si chiama ora).


----------



## Blu71 (16 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ora si chiama così il "finire la legistlatura per prendere la pensione da politico"? (o come si chiama ora).


A quanto pare il vitalizio scatta dopo 4 anni, 6 mesi ed un giorno e matura il 24 settembre prossimo. Guarda caso le nuove elezioni sarebbero il 25 settembre.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Per me a 'sto punto non cambia niente anche se cambia tutto. Tanto nel buco nero ci siamo entrati, e non ne esci più.

Se il governo continua (ora e dopo), prosegue il sereno cammino controllato verso la disintegrazione. Ogni tanto un po' di sedazione, una variante qua e là, un po' di lockdowns, etc etc.

Se vince Meloni o roba varia, è costretta comunque a seguire la linea. Non che abbia grande fiducia pure in lei, eh.

Per sistemare le cose dovrebbe far evacuare in massa quasi un terzo della popolazione, onde ripulire il paese dal ciarpame mafioso/raccomandato/parassita e dall'infezione ideologica, trasformandoci di fatto in un regime nazista.

Non parliamo delle misure economiche per raddrizzare i disastri, ci vorrebbe una pressione fiscale all'85% o giù di lì protratta per un decennio. L'immediata uscita dalla UE è un must, altrimenti lavori per niente.

Inoltre, se sgarri e vuoi liberarti dai criminali UE, allora in 5 minuti vedi lo spread con due zeri in più, vedi le VERE sanzioni, e le portaerei ammerigane che si mettono a stazionare al largo delle coste per scongiurare un un presunto colpo di stato filo-russo incredibilmente scoperto entro i nostri confini.

Ci dovevamo svegliare prima.


----------

